# Vampires in Biblical Jerusalem Try to Assassinate Jesus of Nazareth...



## David McAfee

*33 A.D.*
by David McAfee

RECENTLY OPTIONED FOR FILM 
by a Major Hollywood Production Company!

The former #1 UK Horror Bestseller

Over 130 Four and Five Star Reviews on Amazon.com!

ON SALE FOR 99 CENTS!

​
Jerusalem, 33 A.D. The vampires of the era have long sought to gain a foothold into Israel, but the faith of the local Jewish population has held them in check for centuries.

When one of their own betrays them to follow a strange young rabbi from Galilee, the elders of the vampire race dispatch Theron, a nine hundred year old assassin, to kill them both.

The rabbi's name is Jesus. Killing him should be easy.

"33 A.D. by David McAfee is a wildly original, non-stop pulse pounder that tells the story of a vampire assassin whose mission is to kill Jesus of Nazareth. In a genre mired by cliche stories, this stands out as something bold and new." 
*Jeremy Robinson*, author of PULSE and INSTINCT.

"David McAfee's 33 A.D. is a truly compelling and unique perspective on the events surrounding the crucifixion of Jesus Christ. With all the skill of a seasoned novelist, McAfee's thriller brings a melange of riveting characters, otherworld mythology, and political intrigue together in one fascinating read - a tautly paced winner on all levels." 
*Jon F. Merz,* author of the LAWSON VAMPIRE novels and PARALLAX.

"David McAfee's 33 AD is a bloody thrill-ride through biblical Jerusalem that pits Jesus Christ against vampire assassins. What's not to like? 33 AD is a kick-*ss, violent and highly-imaginative tale that you should be downloading to your Kindle *right now*."
*Lee Goldberg*, author of MY GUN HAS BULLETS, The JURY series, and the MONK series.

"This story is an action-packed thriller, filled with mystery, intrigue, betrayal and murder. The attention to detail and careful plotting are masterfully done. You'd never guess this was David McAfee's first novel."
*Jess Haines*, author of Hunted by the Others

"...a fun, bloody addition to vampire lore...these vampires are brutish, bloody, murderous monsters. Look for sex and sparkles elsewhere."
*David Dalglish*, author of the Half-Orc series and A Dance of Cloaks

Hopefully it sounds like something some of you would be interested in checking out. Have a great day, all.


----------



## telracs

here's your link. question? what's the print length?


----------



## David McAfee

Wow. How'd you do that? And thanks!

The print version of the book (also available from Amazon) is 276 pages. The manuscript is 93,000 words, which is about average for a novel.


----------



## telracs

Link maker on top of the board.  I've got practice using it, so it's no big deal.

and the book's been purchased.


----------



## David McAfee

Like this?



And thanks! I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## telracs

Yup.  And thanks.


----------



## Guest

Who...did...that...cover?  Awesome!

I have to confess, though, that I got a chuckle out of the description (in a good way).  I'm a gamer, and I play Vampire: The Masquerade.  I actually played in a Dark Ages game where the storyteller had us trolling around the ancient world looking for the Spear of Destiny (the blood, according to Vampire game lore, was a "cure" for vampirism).  Ended up uncovering the "truth" about the Roman Ventrue (one of the vampire clans) plot to kill Christ and getting ourselves in all sorts of trouble with the elders, who wanted to keep that info hush hush.

Yeah, good times.


----------



## David McAfee

Jeremy Robinson did the cover, he did a pretty good job, too. 

I haven't played Vampire: The Masquerade in years. I had a bitchin' Tremiere that developed a way to burn opponent's Willpower like it was blood. Oooh, nasty! I loved that guy.


----------



## jonfmerz

This is a great read and I highly recommend it for everyone.  David's created a great vampire tale and it deserves to be exposed for all the world to read!  (Damned fine cover ya got there, too, David!)

Hope you're well!
Jon


----------



## David McAfee

Thanks, Jon. Much appreciated. I am soooo looking forward to the big release of THE KENSEI. 2011, right?


----------



## jonfmerz

Yep, Spring 2011.  Hoping we get Tim Bradstreet to do the cover; he does work for St. Martin's and I already talked to him and my editor about it.  Here's hoping!


----------



## David McAfee

What other covers has he done? Any I've seen? (dumb question, I'm sure...)


----------



## jonfmerz

Tim?  Just Google his name and a bunch of his stuff will pop up.  He's been around for ages.  But he did David Schow's newest with St. Martin's I think - it had a nice noir flavor to it.


----------



## David McAfee

Wow. He DOES do nice work. I hope you get him, Jon. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Mandy

Just bought it, it looks interesting!


----------



## David McAfee

Thank you, Mandy. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Guest

David McAfee said:


> I haven't played Vampire: The Masquerade in years. I had a bitchin' Tremiere that developed a way to burn opponent's Willpower like it was blood. Oooh, nasty! I loved that guy.


   

Yea! That means my little sidebar actually made sense to you and wasn't a "um, WTF is she talking about" moment.


----------



## David McAfee

bardsandsages said:


> Yea! That means my little sidebar actually made sense to you and wasn't a "um, WTF is she talking about" moment.


Oh, I got it.  I used to love that game.


----------



## David McAfee

I like this board. For one day I cracked the Top 100 for vampire books.  I think it was some folks on here who bought it. At least one or two, anyway. To those folks, THANK YOU.


----------



## ldenglish

Got it! Looks interesting!


----------



## David McAfee

ldenglish said:


> Got it! Looks interesting!


Thank you so much.  I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Jasonmh

Sounds good.  I just picked it up and looking forward to reading it.


----------



## sierra09

The cover scared me which is good, trust me. I can't decide if I want to wait until next month and get the paperback for my birthday (my present to me) or kill my eyes and do Kindle for PC....drat, I hate these choices but either way I sampled and want to read. Been awhile since I could say that about a vampire book. Great works.


----------



## bluefrog

I bought this yesterday because I read about it here. Enjoying it.


----------



## David McAfee

Thank you so much Jason, Sierra, and bluefrog. Nice to wake up and read this.  I hope you guys enjoy it.

Sierra - how far did the Kindle sample go? I bought the first version on Kindle and it still needed formatting. I redid the formatting, but now it won't let me buy it again so I can see if it made any difference. How did the sample look?


----------



## sierra09

David, the sample goes up to the end of Chapter 4. As far as I can tell, the formatting on the chapters look good. The beginning with the copyright stuff(you know what I mean) looked a little rough. Not clean edged like the chapters.


----------



## David McAfee

Yeah, I didn't justify the margins or format the copyright section differently for the Kindle release. It looks great in the print version (which I'm especially proud of), but that's a different animal altogether.

I'm glad it looks OK. Originally I had some crazy issues like whole chapters in bold text (Chapter Three, for example) or the whole book showing up in red text. A friend of mine helped get all that fixed and I just wanted to make sure it worked. 

Thanks!


----------



## KindleChickie

I just purchased it.  Interesting concept.  I saw a movie once where vampirism (sp) is said to have begun as with Judas as a punishment for his betrayal of Jesus.  I thought the concept was very interesting.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

The idea is just so...unique. I have no clue how good your book is, but I can tell you now, I _want_ to like it. I'm curious as to how (and how well) you handled and interwove Christianity and Christ within the story. For 99 cents, I'll gladly pay to find out. My wife is also a gory zombie/vampire aficionado, so this is as much for her as me.

David Dalglish


----------



## Anne

Sounds good I am going to try a sample.


----------



## David McAfee

Thank you David, Anne, and KindleChickie. I hope you guys enjoy it.


----------



## Anne

KindleChickie said:


> I just purchased it. Interesting concept. I saw a movie once where vampirism (sp) is said to have begun as with Judas as a punishment for his betrayal of Jesus. I thought the concept was very interesting.


I have seen a movie like that too where were vampirism started with Judas as a punishment'.


----------



## seshat

I bought a copy.  What an intriguing idea!  Best of luck.


----------



## Chloista

Well, I gotta say I am pretty much sick to death of vampire novels -- it is becoming a overworked genre, at least for me.

BUT...

this is a new and interesting twist.  I know alot about the politics of Jerusalem of the time, the religious milieu, the heaviness of Rome, and the agitation of the people (and the agitators).  Drop into all that a vampire assassin and a would-be vampire convert to the teachings of charismatic rabbi...

OKAY!  I'm hooked.  I purchased.  Kudos for an interesting premise.


----------



## David McAfee

Wow, you guys are awesome! Thanks seshat and Chloista! I hope you enjoy it. 

Anne - Dracula 2000 had that theme, but they didn't reveal it until the end of the movie. Pretty interesting, though. I didn't realize that was an actual legend. Neat!


----------



## Anne

David McAfee said:


> Wow, you guys are awesome! Thanks seshat and Chloista! I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> Anne - Dracula 2000 had that theme, but they didn't reveal it until the end of the movie. Pretty interesting, though. I didn't realize that was an actual legend. Neat!


It was Dracula 2000. I heard it somewhere else too. I ended up buy your book. I hope to read it soon.


----------



## David McAfee

Anne - it's an old legend, from what I understand, though I'd never heard of it until I saw Dracula 2000. 

And thanks so much for picking up the book. I hope you enjoy it when you get to read it.


----------



## ReeseReed

This is SO far away from my usual reading, but I can't resist.  Vampires?  Jesus?  Really?  I've got to at least sample it to curb my curiousity!  Looking forward to seeing what you did with this


----------



## bluefrog

I enjoyed this quite a bit. It was a very welcome change from all the angsty teen vampires that have been clogging up the shelves lately.


----------



## Anne

David McAfee said:


> Anne - it's an old legend, from what I understand, though I'd never heard of it until I saw Dracula 2000.
> 
> And thanks so much for picking up the book. I hope you enjoy it when you get to read it.


Thanks I hope to read it soon.


----------



## David McAfee

Thank you, ReeseReed.  I hope you like thesample. 

Bluefrog - wow, that was fast. You finished it already? So glad you enjoyed it, and thanks!


----------



## Cindy416

I downloaded the sample, read a chapter, and decided that I couldn't get hurt too badly with a $.99 pricetag on the book. When I read a review in which it was compared to one of my favorite books, _'Salem's Lot_, I was intrigued. Hope to start reading the book later today.


----------



## David McAfee

Cindy416 said:


> I downloaded the sample, read a chapter, and decided that I couldn't get hurt too badly with a $.99 pricetag on the book. When I read a review in which it was compared to one of my favorite books, _'Salem's Lot_, I was intrigued. Hope to start reading the book later today.


Thanks, Cindy.  I hope you enjoy it.

'Salem's Lot is one of my all time favorite books. I couldn't believe it when the reviewer said that. 

However, if I'm being honest with myself, I don't see it. Don't get me wrong, I think my book is pretty darn good (what author doesn't?) but I'm not delusional enough to consider myself close to King.


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> Thanks, Cindy.  I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> 'Salem's Lot is one of my all time favorite books. I couldn't believe it when the reviewer said that.
> 
> However, if I'm being honest with myself, I don't see it. Don't get me wrong, I think my book is pretty darn good (what author doesn't?) but I'm not delusional enough to consider myself close to King.


So far, I think your writing style is very good, and I am really enjoying the book. (I still have a long way to go in it, as life seems to get in the way when I'm really wanting to get some serious reading schedules.)

One of the things that I like most about 'Salem's Lot is the way that King describes places and things so vividly. I remember the first time I read it and the feeling that I had when the guys went into the basement/cellar area. I swear I could smell the mustiness and feel cobwebs on my neck. Every time I read that book, the same feeling comes over me throughout the story. Great read!


----------



## David McAfee

Cindy416 said:


> So far, I think your writing style is very good, and I am really enjoying the book. (I still have a long way to go in it, as life seems to get in the way when I'm really wanting to get some serious reading schedules.)
> 
> One of the things that I like most about 'Salem's Lot is the way that King describes places and things so vividly. I remember the first time I read it and the feeling that I had when the guys went into the basement/cellar area. I swear I could smell the mustiness and feel cobwebs on my neck. Every time I read that book, the same feeling comes over me throughout the story. Great read!


Thanks.  Much appreciated.

That scene in 'Salem's Lot was great. How about the one where the guy was digging the grave? Gave me shivers. No one does it like King!


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> Thanks.  Much appreciated.
> 
> That scene in 'Salem's Lot was great. How about the one where the guy was digging the grave? Gave me shivers. No one does it like King!


You're right about that scene, as well. In fact, those types of scenes were too numerous to count. The whole book gives me the shivers each time I read it. The fact that I re-read it occasionally just to scare myself silly speaks volumes for the quality of writing. King's a master, for sure, but I have to admit that not all of his books are among my favorites. (When I read "Needful Things," I had to put it down for awhile. It was too creepy, in a much different way than 'Salem's Lot is.)


----------



## cheerio

Sounds like a crazy story line


----------



## Dlight

I've read David's book, 33 AD and really enjoyed it.  Look for my review on Amazon.
It's a thrilling read and very original!


----------



## David McAfee

Cindy - True enough. Not all of his books have that creepiness factor. But when King is on his game no one does it better. 

Cheerio - Is that a good thing or a bad thing?

Donnie - Thanks, man. And thanks so much for the help putting the kindle version together.


----------



## David McAfee

Um....OK? (confused)


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

*wonders if there is something about the name David that makes people write*

Anyhoo, just swung in to tell you Dave that my wife finished 33 A.D. She seemed to like it (when pressed, she said it'd be a 4 star out of 5). I haven't started it yet myself, but she's told me about a few of the more interesting parts, and I will definitely force it upward on my to-read list.

Figured if you're anything like me, finding out someone liked your work is, what did we decide, like crack? Anyhoo, there's your hit for the day.    Hopefully I can get to it soon (reading a Stephen King short story collection right now) and then crank out a review for ya.

David Dalglish


----------



## David McAfee

I'll take a four star rating any day of the week.  Thanks, David. And thank your wife for me, too, would you?

And yeah, that made my day. Thanks for letting me know. 

(pssst---Davids rule. Just sayin')


----------



## David McAfee

Just received a great review of 33 A.D. from the review site Dark Wyrm Reads. Here's a couple of lines from the review:

"When compared to other vampire stories out there, 33 A.D. carves its own niche."

"One idea that deserves a big thumbs up is the concept of Lost Ones."

The rest of the review is HERE.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

David--

Congratulations on the great reviews and thanks for following our forum rules in posting them. A short snip and a link is perfect!

However, we do ask that authors not bump their threads more than once a week. Here is the pertinent part of our Forum Decorum:



> You are welcome to keep your thread "lively" by posting information about your book (reviews, author interviews, etc.) - but do not do so more than once per week. Of course, you can always reply to comments from others in the thread.


We'd hate to have to get out the stocks... 









Betsy


----------



## sierra09

David, it was even better than the sample. It's certainly one of the best vampire stories that I've read in a very long while since I avoid angsty teen vamps with a passion.


----------



## Anne

sierra09 said:


> David, it was even better than the sample. It's certainly one of the best vampire stories that I've read in a very long while since I avoid angsty teen vamps with a passion.


I need to move this book up on my reading list.


----------



## David McAfee

sierra09 said:


> David, it was even better than the sample. It's certainly one of the best vampire stories that I've read in a very long while since I avoid angsty teen vamps with a passion.


Wow, thank you, Sierra. And thank you for the wonderful Amazon review. High praise, indeed.  You made my weekend!

Anne - Thank you, also. I hope you enjoy it when you get to it.


----------



## Cindy416

I've started it, and I like it a lot so far. Can't wait to find more time to read it.


----------



## David McAfee

Cindy416 said:


> I've started it, and I like it a lot so far. Can't wait to find more time to read it.


Thank you, Cindy.  I hope you continue to enjoy it.

These days, finding time to read can be rough. Finding time to write can be just as bad.


----------



## David McAfee

Just a heads-up for those who might be interested:

The original price for 33 A.D. was set at $2.99 to comply with upcoming changes at Amazon. I dropped it to $.99 as an experiment for the month of April. On the morning of May 8, 2010, the price will go back to the original $2.99. Partially to comply with Amazon's new pricing model, but also because I think the book is worth it.  So if you want to get it CHEAP, better do it quick.


----------



## Cindy416

I'm not finished with the book yet, but I recommend it to anyone who is looking for a different take on vampires. I am thoroughly enjoying the book.


----------



## David McAfee

Thanks, Cindy.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Just finished this book myself. Still mulling it over; I'll have a review up soon. I'm leaning toward 4-stars. Anyone who likes vampires should definitely give this book a shot, especially while it is still 99 cents.

David Dalglish


----------



## David McAfee

Thanks, David. I'll look forward to reading the review.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I'm glad I got it at .99 then!


----------



## David McAfee

John Fitch V said:


> I'm glad I got it at .99 then!


Thanks, John.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Review's up. Wrote it on my Kindle, so not as verbose as I usually am. Pleased with the read, liked the portrayal of a couple things, and my quibbles were of the minor sort. If you have any remote interest in either vampires or monsters or roman times, then consider this a solid recommendation.

David Dalglish


----------



## Sean Sweeney

No problem, sir. It's on the TBR list as soon as I find time to relax... or finish writing this book.


----------



## David McAfee

Half-Orc said:


> Review's up. Wrote it on my Kindle, so not as verbose as I usually am. Pleased with the read, liked the portrayal of a couple things, and my quibbles were of the minor sort. If you have any remote interest in either vampires or monsters or roman times, then consider this a solid recommendation.
> 
> David Dalglish


Thanks for the review, David. I left a comment on it, which is something I've never done before. I liked how you pointed out things that didn't work for you. That's valuable info.


----------



## David McAfee

Just a heads up, folks. Today is the last day 33 A.D. will be available for $.99. Tomorrow morning it goes back to its original price of $2.99. If you'd like to get it cheap, time's running out. 

NOTE: I am donating 50% of all Kindle royalties for this book to help Nashville, so get a great book at a great price and help a hurting city rebuild. It's win/win/win.


----------



## Cindy416

I've said this before, but I'll say it again. This book is a must-read if you're a fan of vampire novels. If only I had time to sit and read it straight through, I'd be happier. I have to read it during whatever bits of time I can find, but each time I pick it up, I don't want to put it down. (I'm still not quite finished, but that's not because I want it that way.)
My daughter read it in a couple of days, and really liked it. I'm finding the premise very interesting, and love the way David has interwoven the vampire story with the historical (and Biblical) last days of the life of Christ.

If it sounds interesting to you, you'd better get it today while the price is lower. (Of course, if you wait a day, more of your money will go to a great cause.) Nice move, there, David. Nashville has been through a lot, but hasn't had a lot of attention on the news. It's very generous of you to contribute to the devastated city.


----------



## davidhburton

Just posted an interview at my blog (http://davidhburton.com) with our very own David McAfee. Go check it out!!


----------



## David McAfee

Thank you, Cindy and David.


----------



## louiseb

Missed it at .99, but just bought it for 2.99, still a good price


----------



## David McAfee

Thank you so much, Louise. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Cindy416

I finished the book today, and have to say that I think it's very good, especially for your first novel. I would like to have seen one story line wrapped up at the end, but maybe you chose to have us each decide how we think it ended. That aside, my only regret is that I had to string out reading your book over several days, as it was a page turner that I could have read in one sitting, had the other demands of my life not been there.

Great job, David. I'm now curious whether you have a sequel in mind. There is certainly that option, given the ending.  Thanks for calling my attention to your book.


----------



## David McAfee

Thank you, Cindy.  Much, much appreciated. 

Any chance I could convince you to leave a review? I'll do a silly dance for ya...


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> Thank you, Cindy.  Much, much appreciated.
> 
> Any chance I could convince you to leave a review? I'll do a silly dance for ya...


Lucky for you, I already did, so you're off the hook about the dance. ;-)


----------



## David McAfee

Cindy416 said:


> Lucky for you, I already did, so you're off the hook about the dance. ;-)


Yeah I saw that.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> Yeah I saw that.  Thanks so much!


My pleasure. I had to write it rather hurriedly, so it probably could have been more in-depth. I meant what I said about the comparison with SK!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

You still should have made him dance.

David Dalglish


----------



## Cindy416

Half-Orc said:


> You still should have made him dance.
> 
> David Dalglish


I know, but it would have been after the fact. He'll probably get a big brad after all of the good comments about his book. Dancing might still be on the table.


----------



## JennaAnderson

Your cover alone makes me want to buy this book. I simply LOVE it!!

Did you do it?

Jenna


----------



## David McAfee

Keep talking about SK and yer gonna swell my head, Cindy.  (But thanks!)

David - Maybe I did a little dance, anyway... I usually do after I get a good review.  It's not pretty, though. I have all the grace of a zombie chicken.

Jenna - Thanks.  Nope. Not my work. I know a little about PhotoShop, but I'm still learning. I hired the cover out.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

David McAfee said:


> It's not pretty, though. I have all the grace of a zombie chicken.


If you have seen the movie Gamers 2: Dorkness Rising, you will understand why I am laughing so hard right now.

David Dalglish


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> Keep talking about SK and yer gonna swell my head, Cindy.  (But thanks!)
> 
> David - Maybe I did a little dance, anyway... I usually do after I get a good review.  It's not pretty, though. I have all the grace of a zombie chicken.
> 
> Jenna - Thanks.  Nope. Not my work. I know a little about PhotoShop, but I'm still learning. I hired the cover out.


Speaking of your head, David, I just have to ask this question: What is behind your head in your avatar photo?


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Cindy416 said:


> Speaking of your head, David, I just have to ask this question: What is behind your head in your avatar photo?


Now if only I knew which David you were referring to. I'm assuming McAfee, and my best guess is the interior of a car.

David Dalglish


----------



## Cindy416

Half-Orc said:


> Now if only I knew which David you were referring to. I'm assuming McAfee, and my best guess is the interior of a car.
> 
> David Dalglish


Sorry about that, David D. I did, indeed, mean David M. I'd guess the interior of a car, too.


----------



## daveconifer

This board always reminds me of the Dr. Seuss story titled "Too Many Daves."


----------



## David McAfee

Nope, I haven't seen the movie Gamers 2. Now I want to, though.

Cindy - that's my motorcycle in the background, a 2007 Suzuki Bandit 1250. On the upper right is the gas tank, and on the upper left is the seat. It's much more obvious in the color picture. 

And my name isn't David anymore, guys. Remember? I changed it to Dean Koontz.


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> Nope, I haven't seen the movie Gamers 2. Now I want to, though.
> 
> Cindy - that's my motorcycle in the background, a 2007 Suzuki Bandit 1250. On the upper right is the gas tank, and on the upper left is the seat. It's much more obvious in the color picture.
> 
> And my name isn't David anymore, guys. Remember? I changed it to Dean Koontz.


----------



## David McAfee

Neat!

I didn't realize it until a few minutes ago, but I've sold some print copies in the UK. Never even thought to check.

I even have a review there. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/0982630700/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

That just made my day.


----------



## AlexJouJou

Just had to add I finished 33 A.D. just an hour ago. I've written a review for amazon. I thought it was fantastic! 

I could hardly shut the light off at night. In fact I was so into it that I was sitting reading in a room with my 13 year old playing a video game and my 9 year old playing a DVD on the computer and it was as if they weren't even there!

Highly recommended. Thanks for such a wonderful read!


----------



## Debra L Martin

David McAfee said:


> Neat!
> 
> I didn't realize it until a few minutes ago, but I've sold some print copies in the UK. Never even thought to check.
> 
> I even have a review there.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/0982630700/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1
> 
> That just made my day.


Congratulations!

Now, you should definitely do the dance....that would be a youtube video I'd watch.


----------



## David McAfee

AlexJouJou said:


> Just had to add I finished 33 A.D. just an hour ago. I've written a review for amazon. I thought it was fantastic!
> 
> I could hardly shut the light off at night. In fact I was so into it that I was sitting reading in a room with my 13 year old playing a video game and my 9 year old playing a DVD on the computer and it was as if they weren't even there!
> 
> Highly recommended. Thanks for such a wonderful read!


Thank you for the post and for the wonderful review, Alex. I printed that one off and I'm going to tape it to the wall next to my computer.  I'll read it whenever I'm having one of those "I Stink" days.


----------



## AlexJouJou

You are more than welcome. I can't wait to read your next book! You are solidly on my must have author list now  

You know I think I must have told 20 people about the book. That's how much I really enjoyed it. I wish more people had Kindle's in my world!


----------



## David McAfee

AlexJouJou said:


> You are more than welcome. I can't wait to read your next book! You are solidly on my must have author list now
> 
> *You know I think I must have told 20 people about the book.* That's how much I really enjoyed it. I wish more people had Kindle's in my world!


I can't tell you how much I appreciate that, Alex. For a guy like me, Word Of Mouth is everything!

As for my next book, I have one that should be up on Kindle next week. It's called SAYING GOODBYE TO THE SUN. A bit more paranormal romance than 33 A.D. A few other projects are in the works, too, including a couple that have nothing to do with vampires. Unlike 33 A.D., I won't be releasing a print version of this one, at least not right off the bat.


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> I can't tell you how much I appreciate that, Alex. For a guy like me, Word Of Mouth is everything!
> 
> As for my next book, I have one that should be up on Kindle next week. It's called SAYING GOODBYE TO THE SUN. A bit more paranormal romance than 33 A.D. A few other projects are in the works, too, including a couple that have nothing to do with vampires. Unlike 33 A.D., I won't be releasing a print version of this one, at least not right off the bat.


I'll be looking forward to your next release, David. By the way, there's something a bit in character about someone who writes vampire novels using the expression, "not right off the bat."  (I don't recall any bats in _33 A.D._, though. Were there any?)


----------



## David McAfee

Cindy416 said:


> I'll be looking forward to your next release, David. By the way, there's something a bit in character about someone who writes vampire novels using the expression, "not right off the bat."  (I don't recall any bats in _33 A.D._, though. Were there any?)


Nope. No bats.  I don't think there are any animals at all in there. Except for Theron, of course. he's a beast.

Just noticed this thread is only three posts away (2 posts now) from 100. Cool.  Who knew the book would be that interesting?


----------



## bluefrog

Glad to hear that you'll have something new out soon. I would love to see another book written in the same world as 33AD; are you working on anything like that?


----------



## Cindy416

I just wanted to be poster #100!  As for who knew your book would be as interesting as it is? I did as soon as I'd read the first page.


----------



## David McAfee

bluefrog said:


> Glad to hear that you'll have something new out soon. I would love to see another book written in the same world as 33AD; are you working on anything like that?


Well, SAYING GOODBYE TO THE SUN is set in the same vampire "universe," so to speak. Meaning there are some similarities. The Council of Thirteen is there, but that's about it. It takes place in 1986.

GOODBYE is actually my first novel, and I used the elements in it for 33 A.D. The thing I like about GOODBYE is it answers the question of why vampires drink blood to begin with. Why do they need it? OK, so it sounds cool to have a monster drink blood, but is that it? They do it because it makes them look cool? Why not take up smoking or motorcycling, instead? I tried to give their thirst a purpose and an explanation.

All that said, it's much more Paranormal Romance than 33 A.D. I originally wrote GOODBYE in 1997, before I learned how to write.  That's why it's taking so long to clean up. I probably shouldn't admit all that, though. 

For 33 A.D.ophiles, rest assured, there is another book in the works. You haven't seen the last of Taras and Theron. Actually, there are several more books, and they all tie in together in one big story, including SAYING GOODBYE TO THE SUN. My next historical vampire project will focus more on Ephraim, and what happened to make him betray the Bachiyr. Here's a hint: The Library of Alexandria.


----------



## David McAfee

Trying my hand at posting pics. Today's image is titled *STUPID AUTHOR TRICKS 1*:








Hey, it worked!


----------



## Debra L Martin

Dave,

How did you get the pic to post?  I tried posting pics in that whole "word cloud" post and I couldn't get it to work.  Care to share your success....

I love the t-shirt btw.  As an aside, I got over 40 hits yesterday on the blog for the author interviews.  Did you send all your fans over?

Deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

There's a thread about posting pics in the "Forum Tips & Tricks" board:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,35.0.html

Basically, you need to copy the url of the photo (which needs to be stored online somewhere) and put it between IMG tags (third icon from the left above the smiley faces line when you're posting.

Check out the thread and try it!

Betsy


----------



## David McAfee

There's a button for images below the BOLD, ITALIC, UDERLINE, etc buttons. If you click it, it will put IMG tags in your post. Paste the URL of the image in between the two tags. Like Betsy said, the image has to be stored online somewhere. In my case, the image is stored on my blog. 

40 hits? That's more than I ever get on my blog.  Cool! I'd love to say I sent my fans over there, both of them, but I can't be sure if either of them went.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I should add that you will want to put the width=xxx inside the first image tag, where xxx is the width you want. 150 is about right for books in your signature, 400 or 500 for other images in posts. It would then look like this:


Code:


[IMG]yourpicture.jpg[/IMG]

Betsy


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> 40 hits? That's more than I ever get on my blog.  Cool! I'd love to say I sent my fans over there, both of them, but I can't be sure if either of them went.


David, I read the interview by David Burton. (Very good.) Did you post a link to another interview? If so, I missed it, and would like to have you re-post.
Thanks!


----------



## Debra L Martin

Cindy416 said:


> David, I read the interview by David Burton. (Very good.) Did you post a link to another interview? If so, I missed it, and would like to have you re-post.
> Thanks!


Cindy, I'm running a series of author interviews over at my blog http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/. David was up first. I have to say these authors are really funny. I'm enjoying reading them. Head on over and have a chuckle.


----------



## bluefrog

David McAfee said:


> Actually, there are several more books, and they all tie in together in one big story


*happy dance*


----------



## Cindy416

dlmartin6 said:


> Cindy, I'm running a series of author interviews over at my blog http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/. David was up first. I have to say these authors are really funny. I'm enjoying reading them. Head on over and have a chuckle.


Just visited your blog. Great stuff. Thanks for the link.


----------



## David McAfee

bluefrog said:


> *happy dance*


 Don't get TOO happy, Karen. It'll be a while before I get to them all...

(but thanks. )


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Four chapters (13 percent) into this bad boy and I'm loving it.


----------



## David McAfee

Thanks, John. 

(pssssst....if you like it, tell your friends! )


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

He did just tell his friends. He told you, McAfee. You're his only friend. Sad, I know, but its the quality that counts, not quantity, right?



David Dalglish


----------



## Sean Sweeney

This book was so bloody (heh heh) incredible. If you don't buy this book, you're going to regret missing out on the Dark Fantasy Tale of 2010.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

John Fitch V said:


> This book was so bloody (heh heh) incredible. If you don't buy this book, you're going to regret missing out on *the Dark Fantasy Tale of 2010*.


*looks at his own Dark Fantasy stories and then slinks over to the fridge for ice cream*


----------



## David McAfee

Half-Orc said:


> He did just tell his friends. He told you, McAfee. You're his only friend. Sad, I know, but its the quality that counts, not quantity, right?
> 
> 
> 
> David Dalglish


Quality over quantity? If that's the case, John's _really_ in trouble.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Half-Orc said:


> *looks at his own Dark Fantasy stories and then slinks over to the fridge for ice cream*


Your first one is next, Dave.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

John Fitch V said:


> Your first one is next, Dave.


*perks right up*

Dangit man, I already ate half a bowl!

Seriously though, I understand ya perfectly. 33 A.D. is certainly a memorable read, and the premise is so unique I've probably told at least 4-5 people about it myself. It gives me a big smile knowing I've got a little blurb for it on his Amazon page even. 

David Dalglish


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I already gave him a blurb for the next book. "McAfee makes Van Helsing and Dresden wail like little children."


----------



## Cindy416

John Fitch V said:


> This book was so bloody (heh heh) incredible.


Good one, John!


----------



## David McAfee

Half-Orc said:


> *perks right up*
> 
> Dangit man, I already ate half a bowl!
> 
> Seriously though, I understand ya perfectly. 33 A.D. is certainly a memorable read, and the premise is so unique I've probably told at least 4-5 people about it myself. It gives me a big smile knowing I've got a little blurb for it on his Amazon page even.
> 
> David Dalglish


It disappeared! I'm actually pretty mad about it, too. I can't figure out how to get it back.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Hey, what the heck, you're right! Maybe its because the quote is pulled from my review I actually wrote for Amazon itself. I could easily modify it and send you another, that way we can fool the crawling Amazon automatons that surely caused the removal.

David Dalglish


----------



## David McAfee

Half-Orc said:


> Hey, what the heck, you're right! Maybe its because the quote is pulled from my review I actually wrote for Amazon itself. I could easily modify it and send you another, that way we can fool the crawling Amazon automatons that surely caused the removal.
> 
> David Dalglish


It pulled all my other reviews, though.  It might have been something I did. I'm uploading a revision tonight. I'll try and fix it then.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

David--

It appears we failed to give you the official author's welcome on KindleBoards! So sorry!!! (Your thread has been so active, you didn't need the bump ) But here it is!

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature, as you have done! Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


The fine print: 
_Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hope you're happy now!


----------



## David McAfee

Ha!  Thanks, Betsy. Now I feel like a part of this community. Finally.  (I knew there was a reason I liked you and Ann, and it has nothing to do with Jellybeans!)

Since you gave me the bump, I'm gonna make use of it. 

For a limited time, the Kindle version of 33 A.D. now features FREE samples from some very exciting and talented authors! Here is the list:

THE SECOND COMING, by David H. Burton
PARALLAX, by Jon F. Merz
DRUMMER BOY, by Scott Nicholson

Now is a GREAT time to grab a copy and get hooked on three other fantastic writers.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ah! Jeez!  Betsy. . . .he totally manipulated us!



Why I oughta. . . . . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well done, David! 



Betsy


----------



## David McAfee

Ann in Arlington said:


> Ah! Jeez! Betsy. . . .he totally manipulated us!
> 
> Why I oughta. . . . . . . . .





Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well done, David!
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Believe it or not, that wasn't my intention. (Really) I figured I would poke a little fun and that'd be the end of it. But when Betsy gave me the bump, I just couldn't pass it up. Sorry.


----------



## CajunKris

Ooo...that's some good bonus material to check out! I've read David's _The Second Coming _ and I've read Scott's _Drummer Boy_.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

David McAfee said:


> Believe it or not, that wasn't my intention. (Really) I figured I would poke a little fun and that'd be the end of it. But when Betsy gave me the bump, I just couldn't pass it up. Sorry.


Ah, we're just funnin' witcha....to tell the truth, with all the Davids here, we can't tell who we've warned welcomed and who we haven't. 

Betsy


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

*hurries to check his own thread*


----------



## David McAfee

Half-Orc said:


> *hurries to check his own thread*


Why Danglish? You needing a bump?


----------



## Emily King

David, I sent samples to everybody on our account (mom, sis, hubby, and myself) sometime last week.  Hubby tried it out over the weekend while in a WN/cell dead zone and was determined to buy it... Off we went, with our kindles on the golf cart to ride to the top of the nearest hill. After several attempts to connect, we got a signal and it downloaded. Picture a cart full of people loaded up, with one holding a kindle as high as possible to get a single bar!  

Anyway, he really enjoyed it and I will be pressuring him to post a review...


----------



## David McAfee

CajunKris said:


> Ooo...that's some good bonus material to check out! I've read David's _The Second Coming _ and I've read Scott's _Drummer Boy_.


Jon F. Merz is one of my favorite authors. I love his Lawson books. Imagine how thrilled I am to be cross promoting with him.

I'm reading Burton's book right now, and DRUMMER BOY is next on the list.


----------



## David McAfee

EKing said:


> David, I sent samples to everybody on our account (mom, sis, hubby, and myself) sometime last week. Hubby tried it out over the weekend while in a WN/cell dead zone and was determined to buy it... Off we went, with our kindles on the golf cart to ride to the top of the nearest hill. After several attempts to connect, we got a signal and it downloaded. Picture a cart full of people loaded up, with one holding a kindle as high as possible to get a single bar!
> 
> Anyway, he really enjoyed it and I will be pressuring him to post a review...


Thank you, Emily. And thank him, too. Hearing stuff like that gives me serious warm fuzzies.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Ha! I wasn't given the official welcome either. Technically I've also been here longer, before this sort of thing became standardized. And nah, I don't need the bump. I'll be doing that officially in a day or two to 'announce' The Death of Promises to the Kindleboards...like no one is aware of it yet.

/hijacking over

Not sure if I'll buy your new book, honestly. Paranormal romance isn't exactly my, um, favorite. Neither are vampires. But you're shiny head hypnotizes me so, and I might wander near that buy button...

David Dalglish


----------



## J.M Pierce

David McAfee said:


> Why Danglish? You needing a bump?


Ah come on now David (M.)! If I go and give a bump to David's thread (D.), does he/me get to live that one down?


----------



## Emily King

David McAfee said:


> Hearing stuff like that gives me serious warm fuzzies.


Seeing me hanging off a golf cart, while bumping our way up the hill, kindle in hand would NOT have given you warm fuzzies... Probably gave my 5 year old all kinds of ideas, though.

And you're very welcome.


----------



## nomesque

David McAfee said:


> For a limited time, the Kindle version of 33 A.D. now features FREE samples from some very exciting and talented authors! Here is the list:
> 
> THE SECOND COMING, by David H. Burton
> PARALLAX, by Jon F. Merz
> DRUMMER BOY, by Scott Nicholson
> 
> Now is a GREAT time to grab a copy and get hooked on three other fantastic writers.


Ha! That's a great idea. I'm going to keep it in mind for my own vampire thriller!


----------



## jonfmerz

David McAfee said:


> Jon F. Merz is one of my favorite authors. I love his Lawson books. Imagine how thrilled I am to be cross promoting with him.
> 
> I'm reading Burton's book right now, and DRUMMER BOY is next on the list.


Thanks very much, David - very nice of you to say so! But I'm quite pleased to be with you as well. And David's stuff is great. And Scott and I go way back to when we were both with Kensington almost ten years ago. We did some cross-promo back then as well. All in all, a great foursome, methinks!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

As mentioned in your other thread, I bought 33 AD along with the new offering. When I saw the thread heading, I thought it was a law firm.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## David McAfee

Half-Orc said:


> Not sure if I'll buy your new book, honestly. Paranormal romance isn't exactly my, um, favorite. Neither are vampires. But you're shiny head hypnotizes me so, and I might wander near that buy button...
> 
> David Dalglish


Totally cool if you don't, Mr. Dalglish. No worries.  And my head is only shiny after I polish it.



EKing said:


> Seeing me hanging off a golf cart, while bumping our way up the hill, kindle in hand would NOT have given you warm fuzzies... Probably gave my 5 year old all kinds of ideas, though.
> 
> And you're very welcome.


OK, well, that image is less fuzzy. But I still want to say thank you for going to that much trouble to get the book. THAT still gives me the fuzzies.



jonfmerz said:


> Thanks very much, David - very nice of you to say so! But I'm quite pleased to be with you as well. And David's stuff is great. And Scott and I go way back to when we were both with Kensington almost ten years ago. We did some cross-promo back then as well. All in all, a great foursome, methinks!


Definitely a good bunch. And thanks, Jon!



Edward C. Patterson said:


> As mentioned in your other thread, I bought 33 AD along with the new offering. When I saw the thread heading, I thought it was a law firm.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Thanks, Ed. We'll try to remember your kindness if anyone ever hires us to sue you.


----------



## scottnicholson

Jon, isn't there a Kensington Survivors' Club around here somewhere? A one-hour group therapy with coffee and cookies?

This is a cool project--glad to be involved in it, let's see how it works!

Scott


----------



## jonfmerz

LOL, I wish there was, Scott!


----------



## David McAfee

scottnicholson said:


> Jon, isn't there a Kensington Survivors' Club around here somewhere? A one-hour group therapy with coffee and cookies?
> 
> Scott


Hmmmm...should I be glad they rejected 33 A.D.?


----------



## jonfmerz

LOL, I would be, David!


----------



## David McAfee

jonfmerz said:


> LOL, I would be, David!


Was it really that bad? I mean, they got your books out and helped you to get a fan base...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

"Thanks, Ed. We'll try to remember your kindness if anyone ever hires us to sue you"

That's okay, 'cause in my daytime occupation, I follow the money.  

Edward C. Patterson, MA


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

John, I removed your post.  I believe you were quoting Jerry Maguire, but it could be misunderstood...

Thanks for understanding.

Betsy


----------



## jonfmerz

David McAfee said:


> Was it really that bad? I mean, they got your books out and helped you to get a fan base...


Wellllllll, those stories are probably best left to telling over a few beers some time, lol...


----------



## scottnicholson

I'm grateful to Kensington.  As I've learned more about the industry, I better understand their model. The thing they do very well is get you in every bookstore in America. For thirty days. That's also what they do that's terrible. Next month, next title, next trip to the recycling bin. It's like building a career on sand. 

I wish I had been smart enough to understand then. I can see a hundred mistakes I made, some on my own, some from bad or uninformed advice, some from plain ol' positive thinking. Nothing like that sinking feeling where you start a three-book contract and realize they are letting your earlier titles go out of print...

I got some readers, had some fun, learned a lot. I look at it as a paid internship. Now I'll be getting my rights back a year at a time. I have nice clean copy edits because I diligently mirrored all corrections into my original digital files. I actually submitted something to them last fall, before I realized what was happening in the revolution.

Right now, I'd be happy to give them mmpb rights to any of my titles for no advance and an 8 percent royalty. But no publisher is going to do a print deal without erights now. And they can't market an ebook any better than I can.

Scott


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Which is probably why I never want to sign a publishing contract: the e-rights are just way too valuable.


----------



## David McAfee

jonfmerz said:


> Wellllllll, those stories are probably best left to telling over a few beers some time, lol...


Next time I'm passing through Boston, I'll have to take you up on that. 


scottnicholson said:


> I'm grateful to Kensington. As I've learned more about the industry, I better understand their model. The thing they do very well is get you in every bookstore in America. For thirty days. That's also what they do that's terrible. Next month, next title, next trip to the recycling bin. It's like building a career on sand.
> 
> I wish I had been smart enough to understand then. I can see a hundred mistakes I made, some on my own, some from bad or uninformed advice, some from plain ol' positive thinking. Nothing like that sinking feeling where you start a three-book contract and realize they are letting your earlier titles go out of print...
> 
> I got some readers, had some fun, learned a lot. I look at it as a paid internship. Now I'll be getting my rights back a year at a time. I have nice clean copy edits because I diligently mirrored all corrections into my original digital files. I actually submitted something to them last fall, before I realized what was happening in the revolution.
> 
> Right now, I'd be happy to give them mmpb rights to any of my titles for no advance and an 8 percent royalty. But no publisher is going to do a print deal without erights now. And they can't market an ebook any better than I can.
> 
> Scott


Very good reasoning. I get it now. I'm pretty happy with the way things are going so far.



John Fitch V said:


> Which is probably why I never want to sign a publishing contract: the e-rights are just way too valuable.


I would. But I'd make sure I liked the contract first.


----------



## jggonzalez

I have to admit, I was skeptical at first. I thought, great premise, but he'll screw it up. I started with the free sample, but immediately bought the book when I'd finished with the sample. The book was great! I really expected a gory and graphic description of the crucifixion, but that was just handled in passing. The book really seemed to focus more on the characters themselves, which I really found interesting. I like the way you went past the obvious and really churned out an entertaining story. I'm already anticipating a sequel!


----------



## RonnellDPorter

BONUS material, you say? By other authors from this board, you say I'm intrigued!


----------



## David McAfee

jggonzalez said:


> I have to admit, I was skeptical at first. I thought, great premise, but he'll screw it up. I started with the free sample, but immediately bought the book when I'd finished with the sample. The book was great! I really expected a gory and graphic description of the crucifixion, but that was just handled in passing. The book really seemed to focus more on the characters themselves, which I really found interesting. I like the way you went past the obvious and really churned out an entertaining story. I'm already anticipating a sequel!


Thank you so much! You'd be surprised how many people have told me they were skeptical. I guess it comes with the territory.  I'm glad you pointed that out about the crucifixion. That passing reference was intentional. I didn't want to make the story about Jesus, I wanted to make it about Theron, Marcus, and Taras. It's good to know that worked for you.

The sequel is still in the planning stage, but there _will_ be one.



RonnellDPorter said:


> BONUS material, you say? By other authors from this board, you say I'm intrigued!


Oh, yeah. All great writers, too! I'm extremely proud they let me be part of it.


----------



## Emily King

Hey David, my hubby took me seriously when I told him he needed to write a review of 33 A.D.  I just posted it under our account (A.M. Brown), so it shows that we did actually purchase the book being reviewed, though he seemed annoyed that it would be my mom's name as the reviewer.    He wrote WAY more than I usually do on reviews, so you're lucky he did it. He loves writing, so I think this gave him the opportunity.

I'm about 20% into it myself and enjoying the read!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Just read the review and thumbed it up. Very, very similar thoughts to my own, though probably spelled out a wee bit better.

David Dalglish


----------



## David McAfee

Thank you so much, Emily. And please thank Jonathan for me. I loved the review. It's always great to see such a well thought out, eloquent review. As a reader, those are the ones I use when selecting a new book by an author I've never read. So as an author, those are the kind I love to see attached to my own work.

I'm really glad he enjoyed it. And that you are enjoying it, too. That made my morning.


----------



## David McAfee

Got two more awesome reviews on Amazon. I'm up to 21 now.  Still looking for #22. 

This Kindle version still includes the bonus material from Jon F. Merz, Scott Nicholson, and David H. Burton, too. Some real good stuff in there.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Hey, McAfee, 33 A.D. just got a great review from The Cajun Book Lady.

http://www.thecajunbooklady.com/2010/06/review-33-ad-by-david-mcafee-vampires.html


----------



## keithdbz

Was just coming on here to tell David of the review as I saw it when I checked the review for Animal Behavior, but I was beaten to the punch. Nicely done!


----------



## David McAfee

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Hey, McAfee, 33 A.D. just got a great review from The Cajun Book Lady.
> 
> http://www.thecajunbooklady.com/2010/06/review-33-ad-by-david-mcafee-vampires.html





keithdbz said:


> Was just coming on here to tell David of the review as I saw it when I checked the review for Animal Behavior, but I was beaten to the punch. Nicely done!


Nice! Great review! Thanks for the heads up, Gert and Keith.


----------



## Tabby

David...I just wanted to let you know that the paperback version of 33 A.D. has made it all the way to South Korea. After I recommended that he do so, my son that is in the Army and stationed in SK ordered 33 A.D. He devoured it! Like me, he is anxious for a sequel. I knew he would love it!


----------



## David McAfee

Tabby said:


> David...I just wanted to let you know that the paperback version of 33 A.D. has made it all the way to South Korea. After I recommended that he do so, my son that is in the Army and stationed in SK ordered 33 A.D. He devoured it! Like me, he is anxious for a sequel. I knew he would love it!


I had to think about what to say here, because this is the kind of thing that really leaves me speechless. The idea that my book found it's way to South Korea is amazing. Even more that it was read and enjoyed by soemone serving his country far from home.

Please tell your son thank you for me. Thank him for getting my book, and more importantly thank him for serving in the military, which is far more important.

When I finally get around to making SAYING GOODBYE TO THE SUN available in print, I am going to send him a signed copy. On me.


----------



## ScottLCollins

Congrats David. Good books spread fast and far. I'm going to have to bump your books up in my stack. I'm hearing nothing but wonderful things.


----------



## David McAfee

ScottLCollins said:


> Congrats David. Good books spread fast and far. I'm going to have to bump your books up in my stack. I'm hearing nothing but wonderful things.


Thanks, Scott.  I hope you enjoy them. Which one do you plan to start with? Just curious.


----------



## ScottLCollins

Probably 33AD and then Saying Goodbye to the Sun. I'm sure I'll wind up adding in The Lake at some point too.


----------



## David McAfee

ScottLCollins said:


> Probably 33AD and then Saying Goodbye to the Sun. I'm sure I'll wind up adding in The Lake at some point too.


Cool.  Much, much thank you, sir. Enjoy!


----------



## Tabby

David...I'm sorry it has taken me so long to respond to your post. I have been a bit busy since my other son was in the hospital, but all is well now. My little soldier    wrote the following when I sent him an email about your post..."That is awesome, it gave me goosebumps reading that. I mean he thanked me directly, and it just brightened my day. That is so cool."

Thank you for your offer. I'll gladly send his address to you when Saying Goodbye to the Sun is available in print.


----------



## Heather J.

David,
I just finished both of your vampire books!!!  Please tell me you have another coming out soon!  I need to find out more!!!!  I ended up hurting my back and spent the last day and a half stuck in bed laying flat on my back.  Your characters (along with David D's orcs) kept me company and almost glad that I was stuck there.  I was able to read read and read!!!!

David D .... I am sooooo glad you have two more books out about these brothers!!  I am still stuck in bed so now I can finish your series along with David's last book.  Thank  you gentlemen for providing me with some wonderful stories and keeping my mind off the pain!!!  

Off to write some reviews!!  cheers
Heather


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

*blush*

Me and McAfee do seem to have become linked at the hip in a lot of these matters. I'll speak for us both in saying that we are amazingly flattered at your response, and are thrilled you're enjoying yourself so much!

David and David


----------



## David McAfee

Tabby said:


> David...I'm sorry it has taken me so long to respond to your post. I have been a bit busy since my other son was in the hospital, but all is well now. My little soldier  wrote the following when I sent him an email about your post..."That is awesome, it gave me goosebumps reading that. I mean he thanked me directly, and it just brightened my day. That is so cool."
> 
> Thank you for your offer. I'll gladly send his address to you when Saying Goodbye to the Sun is available in print.


I think it's amazing that _he_ got goosebumps, because really I should be thanking _him_. On a day like today it's especially important.  Oh, I'm going to start formatting Saying Goodbye to the Sun for print next week, so I'll have that book for him soon. Thank you so much for sharing this with me, Tabby.



Heather J. said:


> David,
> I just finished both of your vampire books!!! Please tell me you have another coming out soon! I need to find out more!!!! I ended up hurting my back and spent the last day and a half stuck in bed laying flat on my back. Your characters (along with David D's orcs) kept me company and almost glad that I was stuck there. I was able to read read and read!!!!
> 
> David D .... I am sooooo glad you have two more books out about these brothers!! I am still stuck in bed so now I can finish your series along with David's last book. Thank you gentlemen for providing me with some wonderful stories and keeping my mind off the pain!!!
> 
> Off to write some reviews!! cheers
> Heather


Wow, that was fast. Hope you're feeling better. Thanks for the wonderful reviews. I wasn't planning on writing the sequel to 33 A.D. until next year, but requets for the second book has been pretty high, so I guess I'll get crackin'.

I'm glad you liked David D's books, too. I'm reading them now, myself. 



Half-Orc said:


> *blush*
> 
> Me and McAfee do seem to have become linked at the hip in a lot of these matters. I'll speak for us both in saying that we are amazingly flattered at your response, and are thrilled you're enjoying yourself so much!
> 
> David and David


Joined at the hip? Sheesh. I thought you looked familiar. Were we conjoined? Seems unlikely since I'm 36 and you're... not. Darn meddling kids...


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Yeah, I'm that growth that popped out of your right hip when you were ten.

David Dalglish


----------



## David McAfee

Half-Orc said:


> Yeah, I'm that growth that popped out of your right hip when you were ten.
> 
> David Dalglish


That was _you_? Where ya been the last 26 years?


----------



## David McAfee

Half-Orc said:


> Yeah, I'm that growth that popped out of your right hip when you were ten.
> 
> David Dalglish


It just struck me how kinda gross that is...

Ew.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Delayed reactions FTW.

David Dalglish


----------



## David McAfee

Half-Orc said:


> Delayed reactions FTW.
> 
> David Dalglish


Ftw?


----------



## ScottLCollins

Is that WTF backward?


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Sigh.

FTW = *F*or *T*he *W*in.


----------



## David McAfee

I thought it stood for Fork That Waffle.


----------



## izzy

Okay im cracking up at fork the waffle. Now if we can get that to catch on...

I just wanted to tell you that i started the book as part of the quasi official book game thing and am loving it to pieces! I adore all vampire novels, but this one is just so different that its made it even more enjoyable. I'm only 25% in but i am seriously having a hard time even putting the book down. I love the concept of vampires, assassins and jesus its a combination of epic win. I actually plan on staying up reading tonight to try and finish as much as i can.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

izzy said:


> Okay im cracking up at fork the waffle. Now if we can get that to catch on...
> 
> I just wanted to tell you that i started the book as part of the quasi official book game thing and am loving it to pieces! I adore all vampire novels, but this one is just so different that its made it even more enjoyable. I'm only 25% in but i am seriously having a hard time even putting the book down. I love the concept of vampires, assassins and jesus its a combination of epic win. I actually plan on staying up reading tonight to try and finish as much as i can.


High praise, but well deserved.

David Dalglish


----------



## David McAfee

izzy said:


> Okay im cracking up at fork the waffle. Now if we can get that to catch on...
> 
> I just wanted to tell you that i started the book as part of the quasi official book game thing and am loving it to pieces! I adore all vampire novels, but this one is just so different that its made it even more enjoyable. I'm only 25% in but i am seriously having a hard time even putting the book down. I love the concept of vampires, assassins and jesus its a combination of epic win. I actually plan on staying up reading tonight to try and finish as much as i can.


Thanks, Izzy. You just made my morning. 

I've been thinking of doing the quasi official book thing, too. I might have to try it next month.


----------



## Emily King

David, 

I was over in iBooks posting a review for Cyberdrome and decided to go ahead and post the one Jon wrote up for 33 A.D. I also checked and the font is still red... Not sure why that is happening. Thought I should let you know! The reviews seem to take forever to post, so it will probably be a few hours before it shows up.

Emily


----------



## David McAfee

I has so many problems with formatting 33 A.D. for ebook, I have no idea why the font would still be red. Also no idea how to fix it. Might have to pull it altogether until I can get it fixed. That's pretty annoying, though.

At least the Kindle version is good.


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author

Hey, David, just saying hello. 

I really like the new cover for _Saying Goodbye to the Sun!_

Nancy


----------



## David McAfee

Nancy C. Johnson said:


> Hey, David, just saying hello.
> 
> I really like the new cover for _Saying Goodbye to the Sun!_
> 
> Nancy


Thanks, Nancy.  Did you see the thread in the Writer's Cafe where I posted an alternate version?


----------



## Jeff

Just finished 33 A.D. Great read. Thanks, David. Oh, and happy birthday.


----------



## G. Henkel

David,if you have problems with your eBook formatting ping me. I'd be more than happy to help out and make you an eBook version that has no flaws.


----------



## David McAfee

Woohoo! 33 A.D. got a new 4 star review.  I'm at 27 reviews now. Sooner or later I know it's going to get a bad review, but so far, so good.  Thank you so much W.V. Buckley!



Jeff said:


> Just finished 33 A.D. Great read. Thanks, David. Oh, and happy birthday.


Awesome! Thanks, Jeff! And thanks for all your help, sir. So very appreciated. 



Guido Henkel said:


> David,if you have problems with your eBook formatting ping me. I'd be more than happy to help out and make you an eBook version that has no flaws.


Cool. Thanks, Guido! Much appreciated, sir. I think it's good now, but I'll make sure to bug you in the future if I need ya.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Heck of a good run, David. Just amazing you haven't even dipped down to a 3-star. I think, when one finally arrives, you'll be able to endure by glancing over your other twenty 5-star reviews  

David Dalglish


----------



## David McAfee

Twenty? I only have seventeen 5 star reviews. Not twenty. Not that I'm complaining, mind you.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

OOoOOoOooh, sorry. Just add in the Goodreads 5-stars. I'm sure that'll get you close.


----------



## David McAfee

Half-Orc said:


> OOoOOoOooh, sorry. Just add in the Goodreads 5-stars. I'm sure that'll get you close.


M'eh. Got a few there, too. Also got a couple of *not* 5 star ratings.


----------



## davidhburton

David, I read this over the weekend at the cottage. OMG, awesome!!! I'll be reviewing on my blog shortly. Brilliant piece of work!


----------



## laurie_lu

Hey David, I recently finished reading "33 A.D".  Loved it!!!!  Excellent job.  I think someone needs to turn this into a movie.  I posted my review at Amazon.


----------



## David McAfee

davidhburton said:


> David, I read this over the weekend at the cottage. OMG, awesome!!! I'll be reviewing on my blog shortly. Brilliant piece of work!


Awesome! Thanks, David. 



laurie_lu said:


> Hey David, I recently finished reading "33 A.D". Loved it!!!! Excellent job. I think someone needs to turn this into a movie. I posted my review at Amazon.


Thanks so much for the kind words and the excellent review, Laurie. So glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## davidhburton

Reviewed this over at my blog. http://davidhburton.com

Simply brilliant!


----------



## David McAfee

What an awesome review. Thanks, David. I'm not entirely convinced the book deserves a review _that_ good, though.


----------



## davidhburton

It's _that_ good.


----------



## Cindy416

davidhburton said:


> It's _that_ good.


I agree. It's a standout. I'm reading _Saying Goodbye to the Sun_ now, and it's very good, too. (_33 A.D._ is still my favorite, though, simply because the premise is so original and the writing so compelling. I couldn't put the book down. Love the background info on the Council of Thirteen in SGTTS, by the way. David McAfee has his own collection on my Kindle, and I am sure I'll continue to buy whatever he writes.


----------



## David McAfee

davidhburton said:


> It's _that_ good.





Cindy416 said:


> I agree. It's a standout. I'm reading _Saying Goodbye to the Sun_ now, and it's very good, too. (_33 A.D._ is still my favorite, though, simply because the premise is so original and the writing so compelling. I couldn't put the book down. Love the background info on the Council of Thirteen in SGTTS, by the way. David McAfee has his own collection on my Kindle, and I am sure I'll continue to buy whatever he writes.


Thanks, guys. That's the kinda stuff that keeps me writing.  (Because it sure isn't the money! )


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> Thanks, guys. That's the kinda stuff that keeps me writing.  (Because it sure isn't the money! )


You're very welcome, David. I'm sure it's not for the money now, although it's a shame that you're not getting paid as well as you should. Hang in there, and, with time and exposure, your time should come. You'll become one of those "overnight" sensation who worked 10 years or more to get there.


----------



## David McAfee

Cindy416 said:


> You're very welcome, David. I'm sure it's not for the money now, although it's a shame that you're not getting paid as well as you should. Hang in there, and, with time and exposure, your time should come. You'll become one of those "overnight" sensation who worked 10 years or more to get there.


My ego is going to swell to the size of Texas, and it'll be all your fault.


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> My ego is going to swell to the size of Texas, and it'll be all your fault.


  You say that whenever I sing the praises of your writing. Hmmmm. May have to re-think the positive comments, though, given the size of Texas.


----------



## David McAfee

Cindy416 said:


> You say that whenever I sing the praises of your writing. Hmmmm. May have to re-think the positive comments, though, given the size of Texas.


Texas _is_ pretty big...


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> Texas _is_ pretty big...


So it is. (I hope you realize that I have never told an author repeatedly how talented I think he/she is, so your ego should be pretty big.) Let me deflate your ego a tiny bit, though, by saying upfront that I don't know many published (in any form other than via personal printer  ) authors. I DID tell Al Past and Stacy Cochran that I really liked their books, which, of course, I did. There's just something very riveting about your writing in 33 A.D. and Saying Goodbye to the Sun (almost finished w/it). I still think that quality to which I'm so drawn is your SK-like writing style.

OK. Enough of the David McAfee Fan Club blog entry. I have work to do.


----------



## David McAfee

Cindy416 said:


> OK. Enough of the *David McAfee Fan Club* blog entry. I have work to do.


Oooooh, the David McAfee Fan Club. I like the sound of that. Has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I know Heather has the presidency wrapped up. Can I at least be treasurer, since Oligart is VP?


----------



## Cindy416

John Fitch V said:


> I know Heather has the presidency wrapped up. Can I at least be treasurer, since Oligart is VP?


Heather's going to be very busy with the baby, John. You might be able to find a higher-level office available.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

True that!


----------



## David McAfee

Heather's really good with numbers. I'd make her the treasurer. 

Ohh, can I be president of my own fan club? or would that be too tacky?


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> Heather's really good with numbers. I'd make her the treasurer.
> 
> Ohh, can I be president of my own fan club? or would that be too tacky?


I'd say being president of your own fan club would be fine. "If you want it done right, do it yourself," as the old adage says. I'm too busy reading your books to run your fan club.


----------



## David McAfee

Cindy416 said:


> I'd say being president of your own fan club would be fine. "If you want it done right, do it yourself," as the old adage says. I'm too busy reading your books to run your fan club.


Heh. That's OK. I like you, anyway. 

Do you think $500 a week is too much to charge for dues?


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> Heh. That's OK. I like you, anyway.
> 
> Do you think $500 a week is too much to charge for dues?


Your books are great, but not THAT great! ;-) Did you mean to move the decimal point over 5 places to the left? Oops. Forgot. Math's not your strength. That would be $0.05.


----------



## Victorine

33 AD is in my TBR pile.  With everything people are saying about it, I'm going to have to move it up the list.  

And I'll join the fan club... I know I have $500 laying around somewhere...

Vicki


----------



## Cindy416

Victorine said:


> 33 AD is in my TBR pile. With everything people are saying about it, I'm going to have to move it up the list.
> 
> And I'll join the fan club... I know I have $500 laying around somewhere...
> 
> Vicki


You probably should move it up near the top, Victorine. I don't think you'll regret it at all.


----------



## David McAfee

Victorine said:


> 33 AD is in my TBR pile. With everything people are saying about it, I'm going to have to move it up the list.
> 
> And I'll join the fan club... I know I have $500 laying around somewhere...
> 
> Vicki


believe it or not, I've been thinking the same thing about _Not What She Seems._ And I know you have the extra scratch laying around, considering the huge number of copies of _Not What She Seems_ that are flying through the Whispernet.



Cindy416 said:


> You probably should move it up near the top, Victorine. I don't think you'll regret it at all.


She might.  She's actually read the first chapter as part of a crit exercise she did a while back.


----------



## Victorine

David McAfee said:


> She might.  She's actually read the first chapter as part of a crit exercise she did a while back.


I actually liked the first chapter.  I'm reading Deed to Death right now... but I'll have to put 33 AD next in line. It's been gnawing at me to find out what happens next.

Vicki


----------



## David McAfee

Victorine said:


> I actually liked the first chapter.  I'm reading Deed to Death right now... but I'll have to put 33 AD next in line. It's been gnawing at me to find out what happens next.
> 
> Vicki


I've been meaning to pick up _Deed To Death_ myself. How are you liking it?


----------



## Victorine

David McAfee said:


> I've been meaning to pick up _Deed To Death_ myself. How are you liking it?


It's good so far. I like a good murder mystery, and it is shaping up to be just that. I think I'm only on chapter 3 or 4, so I'll be happy when I get more time to read. 

Vicki


----------



## David McAfee

Victorine said:


> It's good so far. *I like a good murder mystery*, and it is shaping up to be just that. I think I'm only on chapter 3 or 4, so I'll be happy when I get more time to read.
> 
> Vicki


Me, too.


----------



## padowd

I just purchased this book. My husband loves vampire books and thought this looked interesting and different so he asked me to get it for him. I think I'll read it too.


----------



## David McAfee

padowd said:


> I just purchased this book. My husband loves vampire books and thought this looked interesting and different so he asked me to get it for him. I think I'll read it too.


Awesome! Thank you so much. I hope you both enjoy it.


----------



## ScottLCollins

Finally got around to buying your book over the weekend. I look forward to reading it!


----------



## David McAfee

Awesome. Thanks, Scott! I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## ScottLCollins

Finished up The Art of War last night and started your book this morning. I did NOT expect it to start out the way it did. Way to set the hooks early!


----------



## madelonw1011

I've been working on a vampire novel with a biblical bent off and on for, oh may, 20+ years... obviously more off than onn. Mine is more Old Testament. Anyway, enough about me. I just bought your book out of curiosity, because I love and collect vampire tales, and the endorsement of Merz (love those Lawwon tales!)


----------



## David McAfee

ScottLCollins said:


> Finished up The Art of War last night and started your book this morning. I did NOT expect it to start out the way it did. Way to set the hooks early!


Thanks, Scott. I hope you enjoy the rest of the book as much. 



madelonw1011 said:


> I've been working on a vampire novel with a biblical bent off and on for, oh may, 20+ years... obviously more off than onn. Mine is more Old Testament. Anyway, enough about me. I just bought your book out of curiosity, because I love and collect vampire tales, and the endorsement of Merz (love those Lawwon tales!)


Awesome! Thank you.  I hope you enjoy it. (And Lawson is awesome! Plus, Jon is a super nice guy.)


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I rather enjoyed this one.

Most vampire books/movies these days fall into two categories:

1) The sparkly vampires, ala Twilight or the Anne Rice novels.  These vampires dress nicely, wear makeup, look pretty, and yearn a lot.

2) A hot girl hunts vampires (or IS a vampire) -- Buffy the Vampire Slayer, the Underworld movies, the Anita Blake novels, Kim Harrison's novels, Patricia Briggs' novels, etc.  These are fun when done right, but are not very original.

I normally avoid vampire novels, since vampires seem so done to death.  But I enjoyed "33 AD"; it gave vampires a couple new twists.  First of all, this novel is set in Ancient Israel, which is a new setting for vampires to roam.  Secondly, these vampires are actually, you know... monstrous.  They don't sparkle.  They don't wear more make up than your mom.  They kill people.  LOTS of people, and rather brutally, too.

Good job, David!  Now get to work on the sequel.


----------



## David McAfee

DArenson said:


> I rather enjoyed this one.
> 
> Most vampire books/movies these days fall into two categories:
> 
> 1) The sparkly vampires, ala Twilight or the Anne Rice novels. These vampires dress nicely, wear makeup, look pretty, and yearn a lot.
> 
> 2) A hot girl hunts vampires (or IS a vampire) -- Buffy the Vampire Slayer, the Underworld movies, the Anita Blake novels, Kim Harrison's novels, Patricia Briggs' novels, etc. These are fun when done right, but are not very original.
> 
> I normally avoid vampire novels, since vampires seem so done to death. But I enjoyed "33 AD"; it gave vampires a couple new twists. First of all, this novel is set in Ancient Israel, which is a new setting for vampires to roam. Secondly, these vampires are actually, you know... monstrous. They don't sparkle. They don't wear more make up than your mom. They kill people. LOTS of people, and rather brutally, too.
> 
> Good job, David! Now get to work on the sequel.


Thanks, Daniel.  Any chance I could convince you to leave a review? Hmmmm?

BTW - _Firefly Island_ is next on my Kindle TBR list.


----------



## ScottLCollins

Read half of it yesterday. Loving it. Considered calling in sick today so I could stay home and finish it, but figured my boss probably would be pissed if he found out. Guess I'll have to finish up when I get home tonight.


----------



## David McAfee

ScottLCollins said:


> Read half of it yesterday. Loving it. Considered calling in sick today so I could stay home and finish it, but figured my boss probably would be p*ssed if he found out. Guess I'll have to finish up when I get home tonight.


Wow. You read half the book in one day?

Wow.

And thanks!


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> Wow. You read half the book in one day?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> And thanks!


It's hard to put down, David. How many times will you have to hear it before you believe it??


----------



## ScottLCollins

WOW. Fantastic. Remarkable.


----------



## David McAfee

ScottLCollins said:


> WOW. Fantastic. Remarkable.


Awesome! Thanks, Scott! And thanks for the fantastic reviews, too!


----------



## David McAfee

Cindy416 said:


> It's hard to out down, David. How many times will you have to hear it before you believe it??


It'll probably never sink in, Cindy. Sad to say.


----------



## VickiT

David, as you know, horror really isn't my thing. But I have to say I was seriously impressed with your writing. My review:

_With its blend of vampires, horror and religion, this book was so far out of my comfort zone, I thought I might never find my way back. Because of that, it took me a little while to become immersed in the story. If it had been a film I was watching, there would've been plenty of occasions I would've closed my eyes - that's only because I'm a wimp.

I am no judge on what makes a good horror novel, but I do recognise excellent writing when I see it. McAfee's writing is polished, the story well structured and there's a strong sense of place and time. But more than all that, it's compelling reading.

Impressive. Highly recommended._

Cheers,
Vicki


----------



## David McAfee

Awesome. Thanks, Vicki. And thanks for the review!  I'll definitely take that as a compliment coming from you.


----------



## MeganW

My mom (Cindy416) and sister have both read 33 A.D. and have raved about it.  It's next on my list, as soon as I finish The Passage (an awesome, non-sparkly vampire book which I highly recommend).  Can't wait to start your book!


----------



## Cindy416

MeganW said:


> My mom (Cindy416) and sister have both read 33 A.D. and have raved about it. It's next on my list, as soon as I finish The Passage (an awesome, non-sparkly vampire book which I highly recommend). Can't wait to start your book!


Hurry up!


----------



## MeganW

Cindy416 said:


> Hurry up!


I'm trying! I'm 82% through The Passage, which is realllly long! Still have over 3000 locations to go.


----------



## JennaAnderson

I just started 33 A.D. - Just, like 3% into it. I am really looking forward to it. 

I keep showing everyone the cover. "Isn't this an awesome cover?" "I just love this cover."

Jenna


----------



## David McAfee

MeganW said:


> My mom (Cindy416) and sister have both read 33 A.D. and have raved about it. It's next on my list, as soon as I finish The Passage (an awesome, non-sparkly vampire book which I highly recommend). Can't wait to start your book!





Cindy416 said:


> Hurry up!


Heh. Thanks. Both of you. 



JennaAnderson said:


> I just started 33 A.D. - Just, like 3% into it. I am really looking forward to it.
> 
> I keep showing everyone the cover. "Isn't this an awesome cover?" "I just love this cover."
> 
> Jenna


And you, too.  I hope you enjoy the remaining 97%.


----------



## MeganW

David, I've officially started 33 A.D., and I'm 13% through.  It's very intriguing so far -- what an angle!


----------



## David McAfee

Awesome! Thanks, Megan.  I hope you enjoy the rest of it.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

I don't read vampires, but ... well I guess now I do. I'll definitely be checking this out before too terribly long


----------



## David McAfee

MosesSiregarIII said:


> I don't read vampires, but ... well I guess now I do. I'll definitely be checking this out before too terribly long


Cool! Thanks, Moses. I've been looking at THE BLACK GOD'S WAR for a little while, too. Sounds interesting. I think I'll have to add it to my TBR list.


----------



## Ben Sussman

Looks cool, I'll check it out.

Best of luck with it.


----------



## David McAfee

Ben Sussman said:


> Looks cool, I'll check it out.
> 
> Best of luck with it.


Thanks, Ben. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You're slowly moving up my TBR list, David.  The picture of you in the Writers' Cafe thread helped.


Betsy


----------



## StevenSavile

I love the + bonus... like it isn't bonus enough the vamps are trying to take out the Nazarene... nice one David.


----------



## David McAfee

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You're slowly moving up my TBR list, David. The picture of you in the Writers' Cafe thread helped.
> 
> 
> Betsy


I should use that pic on my marketing posters, huh?



StevenSavile said:


> I love the + bonus... like it isn't bonus enough the vamps are trying to take out the Nazarene... nice one David.


Thanks, Steven.


----------



## telracs

Okay, I've finished this.  All in all, I enjoyed it. UNTIL the end.  It's too open-ended for me.  I want to know what happened. So, David, stop writing about maggots and stuff and work on the sequel to this.

Oh, and this doesn't get the highest scarlet rating, I was never in danger of missing my subway stop.


----------



## David McAfee

scarlet said:


> Oh, and this doesn't get the highest scarlet rating, I was never in danger of missing my subway stop.


Well, poop.


----------



## telracs

But it gets the 2nd highest, I WANT A SEQUEL.


----------



## David McAfee

scarlet said:


> But it gets the 2nd highest, I WANT A SEQUEL.


I'll take it. 

And I'm doing the research for the sequel now.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I'm reading it. I expected a scruffy band of vampires, but they're a whole civilization. I am just past Jesus' first appearance, and I can't explain that reviewer saying he sounded mean.


----------



## Joel Arnold

David - seems a lot of folks over on Goodreads are reading or have recently read 33AD. (It pops up quite often on the 'What are you reading now?' topics!)


----------



## David McAfee

R. Reed said:


> I'm reading it. I expected a scruffy band of vampires, but they're a whole civilization. I am just past Jesus' first appearance, and I can't explain that reviewer saying he sounded mean.


Yeah, I didn't get that either. I could see her making that comment about Theron, or Gordian, or even Marcus. But Jesus? Where? I didn't see it, either.



Joel Arnold said:


> David - seems a lot of folks over on Goodreads are reading or have recently read 33AD. (It pops up quite often on the 'What are you reading now?' topics!)


Does it? I'll have to pay more attention. As of right now, _33 A.D._ has 50 ratings and 33 text reviews on Goodreads.


----------



## bluefrog

David McAfee said:


> And I'm doing the research for the sequel now.


Yay! More Bachiyr!


----------



## telracs

bluefrog said:


> Yay! More Bachiyr!


More TARAS!

btw


Spoiler



while understand that killing her was necessary, Mary's death really irritated me.


----------



## David McAfee

scarlet said:


> More TARAS!
> 
> btw
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> while understand that killing her was necessary, Mary's death really irritated me.


In the original version,


Spoiler



Taras died, too.


----------



## telracs

David McAfee said:


> In the original version,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Taras died, too.


For a bit, I thought that would happen in this version too. But then I knew you were working on a sequel and had mentioned him, so I knew you hadn't been that STUPID! If you'd done that, I would have thrown something at you.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

scarlet said:


> btw
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> while understand that killing her was necessary, Mary's death really irritated me.


That scene


Spoiler



saddened me personally, but didn't irritate me


.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Spoiler



I liked her too, and was NOT happy when she died. Was probably the only character I _truly_ cared about.


 The others interested me, and I found the story fascinating, but I had a bit of trouble attaching myself to most of the characters, except for


Spoiler



Mary.


----------



## David McAfee

Sorry guys, but


Spoiler



someone had to go and it couldn't be Taras.


----------



## telracs

David McAfee said:


> Sorry guys, but
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> someone had to go and it couldn't be Taras.


Well, I said I understood it, but I don't have to like it. and, didn't you say


Spoiler



at one point it WAS gonna be Taras?



And for those interested, I am posting my review of 33 at amazon in a few minutes. It should be up in a couple of days.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

David McAfee said:


> Sorry guys, but
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> someone had to go and it couldn't be Taras.


Well it could, but since you've sorta let it slip that


Spoiler



Mary was added in a later version, obviously she couldn't end up being such a pivotal character in the later half without a 100% rewrite.



David Dalglish


----------



## Victorine

I'm almost done reading this...



Spoiler



I liked Mary too. Was sad to see her killed.



However I understand why it happened. 

Now I gotta get my work done so I can finish this book!

Vicki


----------



## David McAfee

scarlet said:


> Well, I said I understood it, but I don't have to like it. and, didn't you say
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> at one point it WAS gonna be Taras?
> 
> 
> 
> And for those interested, I am posting my review of 33 at amazon in a few minutes. It should be up in a couple of days.


In the original version, it was. But, as David D noted, the original version


Spoiler



didn't have Mary, either. I added her to the plot to give Taras some depth and soften him up a bit. I thought about making her come back as a vampire and killing Taras off, but the story works better this way, imo.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Ha ha ha...yeeeah. I'd say your current version is better than that proposed one there, David.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Half-Orc said:


> Ha ha ha...yeeeah. I'd say your current version is better than that proposed one there, David.


Ha -- definitely better this way.  Though I must admit --


Spoiler



Mary as a vampire could have been hot.


----------



## telracs

Oh, and if anyone's interested, I've posted a review on amazon.  Or did I already mention that?


----------



## Guest

Great Covers.  I'll be getting the previews.


----------



## David McAfee

Half-Orc said:


> Ha ha ha...yeeeah. I'd say your current version is better than that proposed one there, David.





DArenson said:


> Ha -- definitely better this way.  Though I must admit --
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Mary as a vampire could have been hot.


 I think so, too.



scarlet said:


> Oh, and if anyone's interested, I've posted a review on amazon. Or did I already mention that?


Yep. You did.  And thanks, scarlet!



M.R. Mathias said:


> Great Covers. I'll be getting the previews.


Cool. Hope you enjoy 'em.


----------



## David McAfee

*Looks like Amazon has put 33 A.D. on sale for $2.39. That's 20% off! No idea how long that'll last, so take advantage of it while you can!*


----------



## David McAfee

38 4 and 5 star reviews on Amazon. 
Over 1,000 copies sold and climbing.
_Still_ on sale for only _$2.39._

Check it out.


----------



## Guest

The big 1k?  Awsome Bro.  Thats a great achievment.


----------



## David McAfee

M.R. Mathias said:


> The big 1k? Awsome Bro. Thats a great achievment.


Thanks. It's not Hocking or Konrath numbers, but I'll take it.


----------



## Guest

David McAfee said:


> Thanks. It's not Hocking or Konrath numbers, but I'll take it.


But its a potent start... Did your Facebook Kindle day thing ever happen yet? I was just curious?


----------



## David McAfee

M.R. Mathias said:


> But its a potent start... Did your Facebook Kindle day thing ever happen yet? I was just curious?


You mean the Kindle Nation Daily thing? Yeah, that was at the beginning of August. That's what started this 500+ copy month. Gave 33 A.D. a real nice boost. (Now I sound like a commercial for KND.)


----------



## Guest

So is there really a sequell to 33 in the works?


----------



## julieannfelicity

I can't wait to read this!  I've heard so many great things about this book


----------



## David McAfee

julieannfelicity said:


> I can't wait to read this! I've heard so many great things about this book


It's really not as good as everyone says it is. There's no plot, no conflict, and no original concepts. Plus there's a bunch of whiny, sparkling, toothless wanna-be vampi... oh, wait...that's a different book.

Mine is good.  Enjoy.


----------



## Guest

David McAfee said:


> It's really not as good as everyone says it is. There's no plot, no conflict, and no original concepts. Plus there's a bunch of whiny, sparkling, toothless wanna-be vampi... oh, wait...that's a different book.
> 
> Mine is good.  Enjoy.


LMAO I read the book your talking about. It was called Interview with a Vampire, or maybe Twilight. The lady that wrote one of those used to live down the road from me on the bayou. Anne somebody...


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> It's really not as good as everyone says it is. There's no plot, no conflict, and no original concepts. Plus there's a bunch of whiny, sparkling, toothless wanna-be vampi... oh, wait...that's a different book.
> 
> Mine is good.  Enjoy.


Yes, yours is, David! I haven't said that for awhile, so thought I should speak up.


----------



## David McAfee

Cindy416 said:


> Yes, yours is, David! I haven't said that for awhile, so thought I should speak up.


 Thanks, Cindy. I always love to hear from you.



M.R. Mathias said:


> LMAO I read the book your talking about. It was called Interview with a Vampire, or maybe Twilight. The lady that wrote one of those lives down the road from me on the bayou. Anne somebody...


I was talking about _Twilight_, although I never really cared for Rice, either. Some vampire writer I am.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

David McAfee said:


> Thanks, Cindy. I always love to hear from you.
> 
> I was talking about _Twilight_, although I never really cared for Rice, either. Some vampire writer I am.


I actually hesitated to read "33 AD", because when I heard "vampires", I thought about Twilight and Rice... not my cup of tea. But I can tell you guys: If anyone here is hesitating because "vampires" conjures images of sparkly vampires in make up who yearn and reflect... you won't find those here.


----------



## David McAfee

DArenson said:


> I actually hesitated to read "33 AD", because when I heard "vampires", I thought about Twilight and Rice... not my cup of tea. But I can tell you guys: If anyone here is hesitating because "vampires" conjures images of sparkly vampires in make up who yearn and reflect... you won't find those here.


*snort*

Nope. Nary a single angsty, sparkling vampire vegan to be found in the pages of _33 A.D._


----------



## R. M. Reed

I have to defend Anne Rice on the sparkling front, I don't remember any of her vampires sparkling. By the way, she lives in L.A. now, so she is my neighbor.

I have never written about vampires, but I recently had an interesting idea that would cross them with another popular horror trope. I don't know if I will get around to writing it, though.


----------



## David McAfee

R. Reed said:


> I have to defend Anne Rice on the sparkling front, I don't remember any of her vampires sparkling. By the way, she lives in L.A. now, so she is my neighbor.


No, they never sparkled, but they did mope around a lot feeling sorry for themselves. At least Louis did. LeStat was my kinda dude, though.


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> No, they never sparkled, but they did mope around a lot feeling sorry for themselves. At least Louis did. LeStat was my kinda dude, though.


None of your vampires sparkle or mope, David. There's no doubt about that! On second thought, in _Saying Goodbye to the Sun,_


Spoiler



(Vincent might mope a bit, given the fact that it took him so long to figure out what he was.  )





Spoiler



Not that I would blame, him. What a bummer.


 Great books, both of them! I'd go on, but I have a tendency to say things that inflate your ego, so I'll quit. (Wish I'd written you a fan letter instead of posting so many good things here about your writing and your books. I might have made it into your David McAfee Fan Club binder.)


----------



## David McAfee

Cindy416 said:


> None of your vampires sparkle or mope, David. There's no doubt about that! On second thought, in _Saying Goodbye to the Sun,_
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> (Vincent might mope a bit, given the fact that it took him so long to figure out what he was.  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I would blame, him. What a bummer.
> 
> 
> Great books, both of them! I'd go on, but I have a tendency to say things that inflate your ego, so I'll quit. (Wish I'd written you a fan letter instead of posting so many good things here about your writing and your books. I might have made it into your David McAfee Fan Club binder.)


Heh. No worries, Cindy. I printed your reviews, too.


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> Heh. No worries, Cindy. I printed your reviews, too.


Whew, now I can be in the Fan Club binder!


----------



## David McAfee

Cindy416 said:


> Whew, now I can be in the Fan Club binder!


Fan Club? I have a Fan Club? How many members? 2? 3?


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> Fan Club? I have a Fan Club? How many members? 2? 3?


How could you forget? You're the president, and you set the dues at $500, as I recall. 
(I think we discussed this a few weeks ago when you were in a state of euphoria over having hit your first big sales milestone.) With dues at that price, I think you're the only official member. I asked you to notify me when there's a price drop to about a dollar. Now I know whynI haven't heard anything......you forgot.


----------



## David McAfee

Cindy416 said:


> How could you forget? You're the president, and you set the dues at $500, as I recall.
> (I think we discussed this a few weeks ago when you were in a state of euphoria over having hit your first big sales milestone.) With dues at that price, I think you're the only official member. I asked you to notify me when there's a price drop to about a dollar. Now I know whynI haven't heard anything......you forgot.


Oh, right. I'm the only member. And if I recall, I'm about to kick myself out for failing to pay the membership fee.

So sad.


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> Oh, right. I'm the only member. And if I recall, I'm about to kick myself out for failing to pay the membership fee.
> 
> So sad.


It's in your hands. Lower the dues.


----------



## David McAfee

Cindy416 said:


> It's in your hands. Lower the dues.


How about if I lower the price of the book, instead?

**AHEM*

For a limited time, 33 A.D. is on sale for 99 cents!*​


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Seriously?

Rats.

I might have to try it at that price.

I think I've told you it's TOTALLY not my thing.  . . . . . .

Mind you, even if I do buy it. . . . . .I won't promise when I'll get up my nerve to actually READ it! 

Rats. . . . . . 

(Um, how soon do you think the price will click in. . . .still showing $2.39 as I type. . . . .)


----------



## David McAfee

Ann in Arlington said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Rats.
> 
> I might have to try it at that price.
> 
> I think I've told you it's TOTALLY not my thing. . . . . . .
> 
> Mind you, even if I do buy it. . . . . .I won't promise when I'll get up my nerve to actually READ it!
> 
> Rats. . . . . .
> 
> (Um, how soon do you think the price will click in. . . .still showing $2.39 as I type. . . . .)


Well, DTP says _Publishing_, so my guess is it will be tomorrow. If you'll allow me an extra bump, I can come in here and let you know when it goes live at that price.


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> How about if I lower the price of the book, instead?
> 
> **AHEM*
> 
> From now until October 1st, 33 A.D. is on sale for 99 cents!*​


I guess that will do.  I hope the lowered price will help you pick up more readers. I know that I've bought quite a few books for 99 cents with the thought that I couldn't get hurt too badly for a dollar. (I think I bought 33 A.D. months ago, before reviews were out, with that same thought in mind. The only clue that I had to how good your book was came from you.    )

Good luck with your sales, David. Let's see you surpass another milestone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

David McAfee said:


> Well, DTP says _Publishing_, so my guess is it will be tomorrow. If you'll allow me an extra bump, I can come in here and let you know when it goes live at that price.


As long as you don't post again tonight -- which would leave your own post as the last post and be problematic for posting again tomorrow -- you can post any time you want. 

Thanks!


----------



## bluefrog

Cindy416 said:


> How could you forget? You're the president, and you set the dues at $500, as I recall.
> (I think we discussed this a few weeks ago when you were in a state of euphoria over having hit your first big sales milestone.) With dues at that price, I think you're the only official member. I asked you to notify me when there's a price drop to about a dollar. Now I know whynI haven't heard anything......you forgot.


Yeah, I was waiting for that price drop, too.


----------



## David McAfee

Looks like it's up! Just checked Amazon and it's showing the price at 99 cents!


----------



## DarbyFett

I can't deny the price or the subject matter. Can't wait to read it!

I went ahead and bought The Lake as well.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm still not sure of the subject matter. . . .but am willing to try for the price. . . . . . .just "one-clicked"

Thanks!


----------



## David McAfee

DarbyFett said:


> I can't deny the price or the subject matter. Can't wait to read it!
> 
> I went ahead and bought The Lake as well.





Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm still not sure of the subject matter. . . .but am willing to try for the price. . . . . . .just "one-clicked"
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks, guys. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

David McAfee said:


> Thanks, guys. I hope you enjoy it.


They'll enjoy it.  I bought mine for $2.99, and still thought it's a great deal... especially since a week before, I had bought a $9.99 vampire ebook, and couldn't finish it.


----------



## David McAfee

DArenson said:


> They'll enjoy it.  I bought mine for $2.99, and still thought it's a great deal... especially since a week before, I had bought a $9.99 vampire ebook, and couldn't finish it.


I sure hope so.  (and thanks, Daniel. Yer a good guy... even if you_ are_ a Daniel and not a david.)


----------



## Guest

Have you gone crazy?  Why just a buck?  You should have told me about this sale last week before I paid full price.  Anyway, Im into it.  I think Riveted might be the word.....    M.R.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

David McAfee said:


> I sure hope so.  (and thanks, Daniel. Yer a good guy... even if you_ are_ a Daniel and not a david.)


What? NOOO. We Daniels are not good. We're more evil and deadly than all your vampires combined.

Well... okay. Maybe we are good. Just don't tell anyone.


----------



## David McAfee

DArenson said:


> What? NOOO. We Daniels are not good. We're more evil and deadly than all your vampires combined.
> 
> Well... okay. Maybe we are good. Just don't tell anyone.


Your secret's safe with me.



M.R. Mathias said:


> Have you gone crazy? Why just a buck? You should have told me about this sale last week before I paid full price. Anyway, Im into it. I think Riveted might be the word..... M.R.


It's a sale, dude. It's not permanent. I didn't even plan it. It was pretty spontanious.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

David McAfee said:


> It's a sale, dude. It's not permanent. I didn't even plan it. It was pretty spontanious.


I know you did it just to lure me into buying it. . . . .well I have done, so now you can raise it back up again.


----------



## David McAfee

Ann in Arlington said:


> I know you did it just to lure me into buying it. . . . .well I have done, so now you can raise it back up again.


That was my goal. 

Nah, like I said, it was pretty spontaneous. I don't even know how long I'm going to leave it at that price. I really just wanted to see what it'd do.


----------



## Victorine

I've been toying with the idea of putting mine on sale too.  Let me know how it goes.

Vicki


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

David McAfee said:


> That was my goal.
> 
> Nah, like I said, it was pretty spontaneous. I don't even know how long I'm going to leave it at that price. I really just wanted to see what it'd do.


Hah, David, I like you more than Ann does. I bought your book for $2.99. 

Betsy


----------



## DLs Niece

Well I have been thinking about picking up your book for a bit now but already have 13 or 14 books on deck.  But what the heck... what's one more.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hah, David, I like you more than Ann does. I bought your book for $2.99.
> 
> Betsy


Not fair, Betsy. I like David. . . . .I'm just a little afraid of his book. . . . . . .


----------



## David McAfee

Victorine said:


> I've been toying with the idea of putting mine on sale too. Let me know how it goes.
> 
> Vicki


So far it's doing pretty good. My ranking is back into triple digits. Not making near as much, of course, but that's not the point of having a sale, is it? 



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hah, David, I like you more than Ann does. I bought your book for $2.99.
> 
> Betsy


That's 'cuz you rock, Betsy. 



DLs Niece said:


> Well I have been thinking about picking up your book for a bit now but already have 13 or 14 books on deck. But what the heck... what's one more.


Awesome! Thanks.  I hope you enjoy it.



Ann in Arlington said:


> Not fair, Betsy. I like David. . . . .I'm just a little afraid of his book. . . . . . .


You should be. It's awful. Terrible. And it might corrupt your innocent mind.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hah, David, I like you more than Ann does. I bought your book for $2.99.
> 
> Betsy


I bought mine from Smashwords. $3.49, baby.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Snapped it up!  Great price!  It might be a while before I get to it (I've got a couple dozen others in my TBR at the moment), but I hope you get your numbers into the double digits with this sale!


----------



## David McAfee

DArenson said:


> I bought mine from Smashwords. $3.49, baby.


Did you? I coulda sworn you grabbed it off Amazon.



Valmore Daniels said:


> Snapped it up! Great price! It might be a while before I get to it (I've got a couple dozen others in my TBR at the moment), but I hope you get your numbers into the double digits with this sale!


Heh. I'm not holding my breath, but thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

David McAfee said:


> Did you? I coulda sworn you grabbed it off Amazon.


Kobo user here. I'm keeping Smashwords afloat.


----------



## David McAfee

DArenson said:


> Kobo user here. I'm keeping Smashwords afloat.


Was it $3.49 when you bought it? I just changed that price last week, I thought.


----------



## Emily King

Hi David, my husband has been writing a blog to exercise his writing muscles... He decided to do a "feature" Wednesday book review. Here is the review for both 33 AD and the Lake:

http://jonslineofsight.blogspot.com/2010/08/wednesday-book-review-lake-and-33-ad-by.html

I completely forgot I was supposed to let you know about it, so better late than never!


----------



## Cindy416

EKing said:


> Hi David, my husband has been writing a blog to exercise his writing muscles... He decided to do a "feature" Wednesday book review. Here is the review for both 33 AD and the Lake:
> 
> http://jonslineofsight.blogspot.com/2010/08/wednesday-book-review-lake-and-33-ad-by.html
> 
> I completely forgot I was supposed to let you know about it, so better late than never!


This line from your husband's blog is great:


Spoiler



(if David ever invites you to a barbecue, be politely wary of the ribs)


. Tell him thanks for the warning. (Of course, the situation will never arise, but I'll keep it in mind when I'm around my friends and acquaintances (some of whom bring to mind a lot of questions anyway).


----------



## Daniel Arenson

David McAfee said:


> Was it $3.49 when you bought it? I just changed that price last week, I thought.


I'm not sure. It might have been less then.


----------



## David McAfee

Oooh, I was _sooooo_ hoping someone would comment on this thread today so I could let everyone know that the sale price of 99 cents ends Monday. Thanks, guys, for givin' me a bump. 



EKing said:


> Hi David, my husband has been writing a blog to exercise his writing muscles... He decided to do a "feature" Wednesday book review. Here is the review for both 33 AD and the Lake:
> 
> http://jonslineofsight.blogspot.com/2010/08/wednesday-book-review-lake-and-33-ad-by.html
> 
> I completely forgot I was supposed to let you know about it, so better late than never!


Sweet! Thanks! Tell your hubby thanks for me, also. 



Cindy416 said:


> This line from your husband's blog is great:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> (if David ever invites you to a barbecue, be politely wary of the ribs)
> 
> 
> . Tell him thanks for the warning. (Of course, the situation will never arise, but I'll keep it in mind when I'm around my friends and acquaintances (some of whom bring to mind a lot of questions anyway).


Heh, yeah. I love that line, too. 



DArenson said:


> I'm not sure. It might have been less then.


It probably was. I think it was $2.99 at SW for the duration untl the Kobo discounts.

In any case, it's only going to be 99 cents for a few more days. I'm switching it back Monday.


----------



## Cindy416

About the price, David.......

I bought my copy several months ago, and don't have a clue what price I paid. That said, I've spent a good deal more on many books that I found to be MUCH less entertaining (hmmmmm, I guess that word fits) and not nearly as well-written than 33 A.D.  Just had to say that so you'll know that I like your book.       (As if you don't know already.)


----------



## David McAfee

Cindy416 said:


> About the price, David.......
> 
> I bought my copy several months ago, and don't have a clue what price I paid. That said, I've spent a good deal more on many books that I found to be MUCH less entertaining (hmmmmm, I guess that word fits) and not nearly as well-written than 33 A.D. Just had to say that so you'll know that I like your book.      (As if you don't know already.)


I think you grabbed it the first time it was on sale for 99 cents, but I'm not sure. 

(for the record, you rock, Cindy. Just sayin'.)


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> I think you grabbed it the first time it was on sale for 99 cents, but I'm not sure.
> 
> (for the record, you rock, Cindy. Just sayin'.)


I probably did, David, as I like a good bargain. I also have the attitude that I can't get hurt too badly if I've only spent $0.99. Best $0.99 I've spent in a long time.

Thanks, David! Have a great weekend!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Fly like an eagle, my friend, to the sea.


----------



## David McAfee

Cindy416 said:


> I probably did, David, as I like a good bargain. I also have the attitude that I can't get hurt too badly if I've only spent $0.99. Best $0.99 I've spent in a long time.
> 
> Thanks, David! Have a great weekend!


 You too Cindy.



MosesSiregarIII said:


> Fly like an eagle, my friend, to the sea.


Not sure I understand the reference, but it sure _sounds_ cool.


----------



## David McAfee

For those who may be wondering, the sale, I think, was a success.

I gained over 200 readers during the sale week. I didn't make much $, but I reached a lot more people. 

Closing in on 1,500 Kindle copies sold.


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> For those who may be wondering, the sale, I think, was a success.
> 
> I gained over 200 readers during the sale week. I didn't make much $, but I reached a lot more people.
> 
> Closing in on 1,500 Kindle copies sold.


That's great, David! Hope you hit the 1,500 mark soon. (Haven't seen you on the boards or on FB or Twitter lately. I hope that means you're cranking out that sequel.) Have a great weekend.


----------



## David McAfee

Cindy416 said:


> That's great, David! Hope you hit the 1,500 mark soon. (Haven't seen you on the boards or on FB or Twitter lately. I hope that means you're cranking out that sequel.) Have a great weekend.


I'm about 1/6 of the way through the sequel, Cindy, but that's just the first draft. I'd like to have it up by Christmas, though, so keep lookin'.


----------



## David McAfee

Just wanted to let everyone know the sequel to 33 A.D. is coming along nicely. Still hoping to have it ready in time for Christmas.

Before I release it, I'll need beta readers. Any volunteers?


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know the sequel to 33 A.D. is coming along nicely. Still hoping to have it ready in time for Christmas.
> 
> Before I release it, I'll need beta readers. Any volunteers?


I would be happy to be a reader. Let me know if you want my help.


----------



## David McAfee

Cindy416 said:


> I would be happy to be a reader. Let me know if you want my help.


Sounds good, Cindy.  I'll drop you a line when it's ready for other eyes.


----------



## Guest

The older vampire movies just gave me nightmares.(shudder).
Though I do believe that these are the domesticated version?


----------



## David McAfee

FlorenceH said:


> The older vampire movies just gave me nightmares.(shudder).
> Though I do believe that these are the domesticated version?


I don't understand...are you asking if the vampires in 33 A.D. are domesticated? If so, the answer is no. They are quite vicious, actually. That's why I like 'em.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, I'm at the 55% mark. . . . .you have definitely put a whole new 'spin' on the whole Holy Week story. . . . .I am intrigued to see how you tie all the strings together and to the "known" story. . . . .


----------



## David McAfee

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, I'm at the 55% mark. . . . .you have definitely put a whole new 'spin' on the whole Holy Week story. . . . .I am intrigued to see how you tie all the strings together and to the "known" story. . . . .


I didn't realize you started it, Ann.  Thanks. I hope you are still enjoying it.


----------



## RobertK

I'd love to 'beta-read' for you. It only took me about a week to read the first one and I rather liked it. =)


----------



## Heather J.

I am so glad to hear that the sequel is forthcoming.  I loved your books.  If you need anymore volunteers to help read...count me in.  I think it only took 3 days to read 33 AD.  I was engrossed   It would have taken me a shorter amount of time if I did not have to leave and do that pesky work thing!!!

Heather


----------



## David McAfee

Heather J. said:


> I am so glad to hear that the sequel is forthcoming. I loved your books. If you need anymore volunteers to help read...count me in. I think it only took 3 days to read 33 AD. I was engrossed  It would have taken me a shorter amount of time if I did not have to leave and do that pesky work thing!!!
> 
> Heather





RobertK said:


> I'd love to 'beta-read' for you. It only took me about a week to read the first one and I rather liked it. =)


Great! Just so you guys know, it'll be a bit before the next book is ready, but when it is I'll send it to you.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

David McAfee said:


> I didn't realize you started it, Ann.  Thanks. I hope you are still enjoying it.


I'm at about 80% now. . . . I might finish today depending on what time I have. . . . .it's oddly compelling.  I mean, I know the story -- in it's various renderings -- Very Well. . . . .I am finding it quite interesting how you explain things from the Biblical stories in terms of what the vampires were doing, more or less behind the scenes. . . . . . .

AND, though the Vampires do bad stuff, it's not just 5000 locations of blood and gore. . .that would totally put me off. . . .I did have to just quickly skim the description of the "Lost Ones". . . not a fan of maggoty buggy people.


----------



## David McAfee

Ann in Arlington said:


> I did have to just quickly skim the description of the "Lost Ones". . . not a fan of maggoty buggy people.


Heh.

Um...don't read GRUBS, then. It's pretty gross.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

David McAfee said:


> Heh.
> 
> Um...don't read GRUBS, then. It's pretty gross.


Oh, yeah. . . .I'd already decided that!


----------



## David McAfee

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh, yeah. . . .I'd already decided that!


It's too bad, actually, because it's a pretty good story if I do say so myself.


----------



## ajhunter

I downloaded the sample of this book earlier today and once I hit the end without skipping a beat, I bought the book.  This is what I absolutely love about the Kindle.  Without it, I'd probably never be exposed to books/authors lie this!


----------



## David McAfee

ajhunter said:


> I downloaded the sample of this book earlier today and once I hit the end without skipping a beat, I bought the book. This is what I absolutely love about the Kindle. Without it, I'd probably never be exposed to books/authors lie this!


Thanks.  I hope you enjoy the rest of the book.

That's the best thing about the Kindle, in my opinion: the free samples. Oh, and the ability to get new books in 30 seconds.


----------



## Emily King

David McAfee said:


> That's the best thing about the Kindle, in my opinion: the free samples. Oh, and the ability to get new books in 30 seconds.


And the worst part is the credit card statement...


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Emily King said:


> And the worst part is the credit card statement...


The one-click-button is brutal. I've made many impulse buys, because I don't get a chance to change my mind at a checkout page.


----------



## David McAfee

Emily King said:


> And the worst part is the credit card statement...





Emily King said:


> And the worst part is the credit card statement...


The blessing and the curse of Kindle. It's so easy to get books, and so easy to spend more than you intended.


----------



## David McAfee

Anyone know what "Vine Voice" is? _33 A.D._ just received a great 4 star review from a reviewer who has "Vine Voice" under their name.


----------



## pidgeon92

^^^ People who are in the Amazon Vine program. They get books and samples of other things to try, and the only requirement is that they must leave a review. I've been in the Vine program for a few years now.


----------



## David McAfee

Awesome review of _33 A.D._ over at She Never Slept:

http://sheneverslept.com/newsandreviews/archives/3282


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> Awesome review of _33 A.D._ over at She Never Slept:
> 
> http://sheneverslept.com/newsandreviews/archives/3282


Great review, David! Congratulations.


----------



## David McAfee

Thanks, Cindy.


----------



## monkeyluis

Just want to clarify. Jesus just happens to be in this & it's not a prosleytizing book is it? It sounds good I just don't want to read a preachy book. Thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The book isn't about Jesus at all. It's about vampires and their machinations. . . . .

Well. . . .they do seem to be afraid of Jesus. . . which is the impetus for the plot. . . . .

I'm totally NOT a vampire book sort of person. . .but found it to be a good story and well written. . . . .the narrative is well and logically tied to the "known" story. . . . .


----------



## David McAfee

monkeyluis said:


> Just want to clarify. Jesus just happens to be in this & it's not a prosleytizing book is it? It sounds good I just don't want to read a preachy book. Thanks.





Ann in Arlington said:


> The book isn't about Jesus at all. It's about vampires and their machinations. . . . .
> 
> Well. . . .they do seem to be afraid of Jesus. . . which is the impetus for the plot. . . . .
> 
> I'm totally NOT a vampire book sort of person. . .but found it to be a good story and well written. . . . .the narrative is well and logically tied to the "known" story. . . . .


What Ann said. (Thanks, Ann)


----------



## monkeyluis

Thanks I bought it and look forward to it now.


----------



## David McAfee

monkeyluis said:


> Thanks I bought it and look forward to it now.


Wonderful! Thank you. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## ajhunter

I finished this book up last night, and I can say with absolute certainty that you've got quite a talent, Mr. McAfee!  I knew when I read the sample that this book would at least keep me interested, but wow.  It got better and better as it went on.  The historical references were very well done, too.

Mostly, however, I want to emphasize how strongly I agree with the review linked above.  It is great to read about real, brutal, powerful vampires - and the transformation of one of them from the climax of the story through the end.

Again, thank you and well done!


----------



## David McAfee

ajhunter said:


> I finished this book up last night, and I can say with absolute certainty that you've got quite a talent, Mr. McAfee! I knew when I read the sample that this book would at least keep me interested, but wow. It got better and better as it went on. The historical references were very well done, too.
> 
> Mostly, however, I want to emphasize how strongly I agree with the review linked above. It is great to read about real, brutal, powerful vampires - and the transformation of one of them from the climax of the story through the end.
> 
> Again, thank you and well done!


Wow. Thank you.  Thank you very much. You and Arkali just made my day.


----------



## David McAfee

Woohoo! Over 2,000 Kindle copies sold of 33 A.D.

I'd like to send a heartfelt Thank You to everyone who has picked up a copy.

 *THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH! *


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> Woohoo! Over 2,000 Kindle copies sold of 33 A.D.
> 
> I'd like to send a heartfelt Thank You to everyone who has picked up a copy.
> 
> *THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH! *


Wow, David! It seems like just a couple of weeks ago that you hit 1,000 copies sold. Congratulations!!! (Now, PLEASE get to work on that sequel!  )


----------



## David McAfee

Cindy416 said:


> Wow, David! It seems like just a couple of weeks ago that you hit 1,000 copies sold. Congratulations!!! (Now, PLEASE get to work on that sequel!  )


I am. that's what I'm workign on tonight, in fact. I took a breather from it to do another horror collection, but now I'm back in Theron's world.

I'm also excited because _33 A.D._ got TWO more great reviews on Amazon this evening.  That always makes my day.


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> I am. that's what I'm workign on tonight, in fact. I took a breather from it to do another horror collection, but now I'm back in Theron's world.
> 
> I'm also excited because _33 A.D._ got TWO more great reviews on Amazon this evening.  That always makes my day.


I wish I had waited a bit to write a review for you, but I was in a hurry to get one on Amazon for you. (I think you only had one or two back then.) I could have been much more articulate.  Oh, well, you've had lots of great ones since then. Congratulations on getting two more!


----------



## David McAfee

Cindy416 said:


> I wish I had waited a bit to write a review for you, but I was in a hurry to get one on Amazon for you. (I think you only had one or two back then.) I could have been much more articulate.  Oh, well, you've had lots of great ones since then. Congratulations on getting two more!


What are you talking about? Your review was great! I loved it.


----------



## julieannfelicity

I know I've said this somewhat in my review, but thank you for writing so eloquently!  Reading your vampire tale was so refreshing after being pushed to read about 'other' vampires who do nothing but brood or practice some kind of witchcraft (and worship a goddess).  Vampires were meant to be butchers.  They were meant to tear a person limb from limb with their strength, and bleed them dry!  Where did it all go?  Why did it leave?  Thank you for bringing it back, because I was truly missing it!


----------



## David McAfee

julieannfelicity said:


> I know I've said this somewhat in my review, but thank you for writing so eloquently! Reading your vampire tale was so refreshing after being pushed to read about 'other' vampires who do nothing but brood or practice some kind of witchcraft (and worship a goddess). Vampires were meant to be butchers. They were meant to tear a person limb from limb with their strength, and bleed them dry! Where did it all go? Why did it leave? Thank you for bringing it back, because I was truly missing it!


Thank YOU for reading it and enjoying it so much. 

Nice way to start the day. I just got an awesome new review _for 33 A.D._ over on Daily eBook reviews.  Here's the link:

http://www.dailyebookreviews.com/33-a-d-by-david-mcafee


----------



## keithdbz

Read the review earlier, excellent work David.


----------



## David McAfee

keithdbz said:


> Read the review earlier, excellent work David.


 Thanks, Keith.


----------



## David McAfee

Up to 50 reviews on Amazon.  Never thought it'd get that many.


----------



## KBoards Admin

I'm pleased to announce that David's 33 A.D. is our next KB Book of the Day!


----------



## Cindy416

Harvey said:


> I'm pleased to announce that David's 33 A.D. is our next KB Book of the Day!


That's great! Good choice, Harvey. . Congratulations on yet another accomplishment, David.


----------



## David McAfee

Woohoo! I'm the Book of the Day. 

For those of you who haven't read the book or its introduction, I thought I'd take a second to talk about how the idea came about.

Back in 2007, I was waiting on a reply from a publisher for one of my books. Being the helpful type, and wanting to get a better feel for their products, I bought a book called Violent Sands, by Sean Young.



This book intrigued me. It's a fictional story about Barabbas, who Pilate set free in Jesus' place. Now, I am not very religious, but I do enjoy a good yarn with Biblical implications, so I gave this book a go. And it was great! Young did a masterful job of taking me back to Biblical Jerusalem and showing me its peoples and customs. I loved the book, but my mind is a weird place, and I kept wondering what the vampires of the era would have thought about all the hooplah surrounding the strange young rabbi from Galilee.

Viola! The concept for 33 A.D. was born.

I'd never owned a Bible before (see above comment about not being very religious), so I went out and bought one to use while researching the Biblical storyline of the New Testament. I reserached a lot of things while writing this novel, ranging from the climate of the area to the crops they grew to the architecture of Biblical-era Jerusalem. I didn't always use what I learned, but I read a lot about it. My goal was to insert vampires into the already established story of the New Testament without going too far on either side of the religious coin. I figured the plot itself would get me in enough trouble without resorting to stunts or gimmicks (one publisher told me they thought I was going to make Jesus rise from the dead as a vampire and start killing people and drinking their blood. Um...no)

I think I did a decent job. I know not everyone will agree. Some people won't like it for reasons of their own. That's OK. One thing I have learned in the last six months is that there is no such thing as an invalid opinion. That doesn't stop me from hoping that most people like it, though.

Thanks, Harvey, for the chance to showcase my book here in KB.

Hope everyone has a great holiday!


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> Woohoo! I'm the Book of the Day.
> 
> For those of you who haven't read the book or its introduction, I thought I'd take a second to talk about how the idea came about.
> 
> Back in 2007, I was waiting on a reply from a publisher for one of my books. Being the helpful type, and wanting to get a better feel for their products, I bought a book called Violent Sands, by Sean Young.
> 
> 
> 
> This book intrigued me. It's a fictional story about Barabbas, who Pilate set free in Jesus' place. Now, I am not very religious, but I do enjoy a good yarn with Biblical implications, so I gave this book a go. And it was great! Young did a masterful job of taking me back to Biblical Jerusalem and showing me its peoples and customs. I loved the book, but my mind is a weird place, and I kept wondering what the vampires of the era would have thought about all the hooplah surrounding the strange young rabbi from Galilee.
> 
> Viola! The concept for 33 A.D. was born.
> 
> I'd never owned a Bible before (see above comment about not being very religious), so I went out and bought one to use while researching the Biblical storyline of the New Testament. I reserached a lot of things while writing this novel, ranging from the climate of the area to the crops they grew to the architecture of Biblical-era Jerusalem. I didn't always use what I learned, but I read a lot about it. My goal was to insert vampires into the already established story of the New Testament without going too far on either side of the religious coin. I figured the plot itself would get me in enough trouble without resorting to stunts or gimmicks (one publisher told me they thought I was going to make Jesus rise from the dead as a vampire and start killing people and drinking their blood. Um...no)
> 
> I think I did a decent job. I know not everyone will agree. Some people won't like it for reasons of their own. That's OK. One thing I have learned in the last six months is that there is no such thing as an invalid opinion. That doesn't stop me from hoping that most people like it, though.
> 
> Thanks, Harvey, for the chance to showcase my book here in KB.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great holiday!


Having never heard of _Violent Sands_ until now, I'm intrigued. Hope I can get my hands on the book (better yet, the ebook.) Congrats again, David.


----------



## David McAfee

Cindy416 said:


> Having never heard of _Violent Sands_ until now, I'm intrigued. Hope I can get my hands on the book (better yet, the ebook.) Congrats again, David.


It's a good book. Long, too. The Kindle version is $4.99, I think.


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> It's a good book. Long, too. The Kindle version is $4.99, I think.


Thanks. It's not written by an Indie author, is it?


----------



## David McAfee

Cindy416 said:


> Thanks. It's not written by an Indie author, is it?


No, it was published by a small press. The small press was then bought by another small press.


----------



## telracs

Unfortunately, I can't support your book of the day, because I already own the book, but here's hoping sales are good!


----------



## VickiT

scarlet said:


> Unfortunately, I can't support your book of the day, because I already own the book, but here's hoping sales are good!


Ditto what Scarlet said. 

All the best, David.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## David McAfee

scarlet said:


> Unfortunately, I can't support your book of the day, because I already own the book, but here's hoping sales are good!





VickiT said:


> Ditto what Scarlet said.
> 
> All the best, David.
> 
> Cheers
> Vicki


Thanks, guys.


----------



## David McAfee

Woohoo! I passed 50 reviews. Most of them are even good.


----------



## Cindy416

Great! Keep up the good work.


----------



## R. M. Reed

You seem to be getting more controversy recently from atheists than you ever got from religious people. I'm an agnostic atheist, I think there's no god, but I'm not sure. Anyway, good luck with continued sales.


----------



## David McAfee

R. Reed said:


> You seem to be getting more controversy recently from atheists than you ever got from religious people.


I know. I figured it'd be the other way around, with Christians flaming the book and calling for my blood.


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> I know. I figured it'd be the other way around, with Christians flaming the book and calling for my blood.


I'm glad that Christians haven't been giving you problems. I've been a Christian nearly all of my life, and I found absolutely nothing to complain about in your book. (Well, it DID end too soon, as I wanted to keep reading. ) I was a bit hesitant about the subject matter before I started reading the book, but was immediately drawn into the story your wonderful writing style. As I have said before, I thought you treated the religious aspect with respect and care. (As for the controversial comments left by the few detractors, I can hardly believe that those people really read your book.)


----------



## RobertK

I bought and read it a while back because I 1) wanted to buy a book from one of the authors on the forums 2) David seemed nice and 3) the book got some good reviews.

I did hesitate a bit because I am a Christian and was hesitant about what the portrayal of Jesus would be like-and I am not going to enjoy a horrific portrayal of Jesus, i.e. if Jesus had been a vampire assassin or something. But from what I read, the Jesus character was more of a plot device than a significant character in the story, I went with it. Well, and because David is not a Christian (I don't think?) I shouldn't expect to see an accurate characterization anyway.

And guess what? I rather enjoyed it. I liked how the book was written and the plot turns were put in. As Cindy said below, I'd be willing to wager a lot of the negative reviews were by people that didn't actually read the book (because we know that _never_ happens on Amazon). For those people-that's unfair to do. And especially for Christians to do.

I had a point when I started writing this reply, but I seem to have lost it as I was doing it in parts. Sigh.

Anyway, I owe David a review-I'm just don't write them, but I should. And when I do, it will be favorable. ^_^


----------



## David McAfee

I wouldn't go so far as to say that the readers who didn't like the book just didn't read it. I know one Amazon reviewer openly stated he read aboult half of the book and put it down. That's OK, though, because there are plenty of books I've never finished, either. Like TWILIGHT and SOMETHING BORROWED. They just weren't my type of book.

In the end, I think that's what most of the negative reviews come down to. It's just not the reviwer's type of book. 

Totally cool. Can't please everyone, y'know.?


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> I wouldn't go so far as to say that the readers who didn't like the book just didn't read it. I know one Amazon reviewer openly stated he read aboult half of the book and put it down. That's OK, though, because there are plenty of books I've never finished, either. Like TWILIGHT and SOMETHING BORROWED. They just weren't my type of book.
> 
> In the end, I think that's what most of the negative reviews come down to. It's just not the reviwer's type of book.
> 
> Totally cool. Can't please everyone, y'know.?


True, David. I should have said that I wasn't sure that some of the detractors read the entire book, rather than saying that I doubted that they read it at all. I didn't mean that, and was hurrying to go somewhere when I made my last post.


----------



## David McAfee

Cindy416 said:


> True, David. I should have said that I wasn't sure that some of the detractors read the entire book, rather than saying that I doubted that they read it at all. I didn't mean that, and was hurrying to go somewhere when I made my last post.


 I know. I just wanted to put that out there in case anyone who didn't like the book read this thread.


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> I know. I just wanted to put that out there in case anyone who didn't like the book read this thread.


Good idea. Wouldn't want to insult anyone who read the book, but didn't like it.


----------



## David McAfee

Cindy416 said:


> Good idea. Wouldn't want to insult anyone who read the book, but didn't like it.


I never _mean_ to insult anyone. But sometimes it happens anyway.


----------



## monkeyluis

R. Reed said:


> You seem to be getting more controversy recently from atheists than you ever got from religious people. I'm an agnostic atheist, I think there's no god, but I'm not sure. Anyway, good luck with continued sales.


I haven't noticed. & I am an atheist. Agnostic atheist btw doesn't make sense to me btw.

Anyway I bought the book looking for entertainment. Jesus to me is another fictional character so it doesn't bother me. There is just as much proof for Jesus existing as there is bilbo baggins. I've been enjoying davids other books so I look forward to reading this too, his writing is fantastic.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I think regardless of your religion (or lack thereof), you can enjoy _33 AD_. It's not as controversial as it might sound. It was written to entertain readers, not attack or support religion.


----------



## David McAfee

monkeyluis said:


> Anyway I bought the book looking for entertainment.


 Thank you Luis. That's exactly what it's supposed to be.


----------



## geoffthomas

I purchased 33 AD on November 11 and have recently started it.
I did so mostly because there was a lot of good reviews of it and many were recommending it.
I am 32% through.
But I don't want to wait until I am done to state my opinions.
It is very well written and it is a page-turner.
I did not expect to like it because it was a "vampire" book and because it dealt with a religious figure that means a lot to me.
But I find that it is not irreligious nor is it really a vampire book.  It is a neat drama that uses the time, location and genre to make an exciting story.  Well done.


----------



## David McAfee

Thank you Geoff.  Very glad to hear you are enjoying it. GREAT way to end my day.


----------



## David McAfee

Sweet! Just did the math and found out 33 A.D. sold its 3,500th copy yesterday.  Also got a few new 4 and 5 star reviews over the last few days. Not a bad way to end the year.

Thanks, everyone, for putting up with me.


----------



## geoffthomas

Given that I enjoyed 33 A.D. - which of your other books would you suggest next?


----------



## David McAfee

Probably Saying Goodbye to the Sun. It's also about the Bachiyr, and has a few of the same characters. But it goes deeper into the history of the Council and its second-in-command, Ramah.

Still working on the sequel to 33 AD. I expect to have it ready by Spring.


----------



## Jrose

I just started this book yesterday and I'm loving it so far.


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> Probably Saying Goodbye to the Sun. It's also about the Bachiyr, and has a few of the same characters. But it goes deeper into the history of the Council and its second-in-command, Ramah.
> 
> Still working on the sequel to 33 AD. I expect to have it ready by Spring.


I have to agree with you on that, David. Your other books are considerably different than 33 AD and Saying Goodbye to the Sun. The others are excellent, but are totally different than your Bachiyr novels. (Love your vampire novels!)


----------



## David McAfee

Jrose said:


> I just started this book yesterday and I'm loving it so far.


Awesome. I hope you enjoy the rest of it. And thanks! 



Cindy416 said:


> I have to agree with you on that, David. Your other books are considerably different than 33 AD and Saying Goodbye to the Sun. The others are excellent, but are totally different than your Bachiyr novels. (Love your vampire novels!)


Remind me to send you signed copies of all my print books.


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> Awesome. I hope you enjoy the rest of it. And thanks!
> 
> Remind me to send you signed copies of all my print books.


What's a "print book?".   

I'd LOVE signed print copies of your books! I named 33 AD as my favorite book of 2010 on either FB or Twitter a few days ago. Figured you wouldn't mind the mention!  (I said I've gotten to know you here on the KB, and that you are a great guy, too.


----------



## David McAfee

Cindy416 said:


> What's a "print book?".
> 
> I'd LOVE signed print copies of your books! I named 33 AD as my favorite book of 2010 on either FB or Twitter a few days ago. Figured you wouldn't mind the mention!  (I said I've gotten to know you here on the KB, and that you are a great guy, too.


I must have missed that.  Thanks!

I don't have print editions of GRUBS or SGTTS yet, but as soon as I do I'll let you know. (Lake and Pound will stay eBook-only)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I just loaned my copy to my son. . . .he's really enjoying it. . . .


----------



## Harry Shannon

It is a blast, David. Again, congratulations on a fine piece of work.


----------



## David McAfee

Ann in Arlington said:


> I just loaned my copy to my son. . . .he's really enjoying it. . . .


Cool! I hope he continues to enjoy it.  Thanks, Ann.



Harry Shannon said:


> It is a blast, David. Again, congratulations on a fine piece of work.


Thank you, sir.  Much appreciated.


----------



## David McAfee

_33 A.D._ is the #1 Horror title in the UK Kindle store! AND it's currently on sale for 99 cents!

Woohoooo!


----------



## G. Henkel

Wow, congratulations, David. That is quite an achievement.


----------



## David McAfee

Guido Henkel said:


> Wow, congratulations, David. That is quite an achievement.


Thank you, sir.


----------



## David McAfee

Just wanted to show off some of the new blurbs. 

"33 A.D. by David McAfee is a wildly original, non-stop pulse pounder that tells the story of a vampire assassin whose mission is to kill Jesus of Nazareth. In a genre mired by cliche stories, this stands out as something bold and new." 
*Jeremy Robinson*, author of PULSE and INSTINCT.

"David McAfee's 33 A.D. is a truly compelling and unique perspective on the events surrounding the crucifixion of Jesus Christ. With all the skill of a seasoned novelist, McAfee's thriller brings a melange of riveting characters, otherworld mythology, and political intrigue together in one fascinating read - a tautly paced winner on all levels." 
*Jon F. Merz,* author of the LAWSON VAMPIRE novels and PARALLAX.

"David McAfee's 33 AD is a bloody thrill-ride through biblical Jerusalem that pits Jesus Christ against vampire assassins. What's not to like? 33 AD is a kick-ass, violent and highly-imaginative tale that you should be downloading to your Kindle *right now*."
*Lee Goldberg*, author of MY GUN HAS BULLETS, The JURY series, and the MONK series.

"This story is an action-packed thriller, filled with mystery, intrigue, betrayal and murder. The attention to detail and careful plotting are masterfully done. You'd never guess this was David McAfee's first novel."
*Jess Haines*, author of Hunted by the Others

"...a fun, bloody addition to vampire lore...these vampires are brutish, bloody, murderous monsters. Look for sex and sparkles elsewhere."
*David Dalglish*, author of the Half-Orc series and A Dance of Cloaks


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> Just wanted to show off some of the new blurbs.
> 
> "33 A.D. by David McAfee is a wildly original, non-stop pulse pounder that tells the story of a vampire assassin whose mission is to kill Jesus of Nazareth. In a genre mired by cliche stories, this stands out as something bold and new."
> *Jeremy Robinson*, author of PULSE and INSTINCT.
> 
> "David McAfee's 33 A.D. is a truly compelling and unique perspective on the events surrounding the crucifixion of Jesus Christ. With all the skill of a seasoned novelist, McAfee's thriller brings a melange of riveting characters, otherworld mythology, and political intrigue together in one fascinating read - a tautly paced winner on all levels."
> *Jon F. Merz,* author of the LAWSON VAMPIRE novels and PARALLAX.
> 
> "David McAfee's 33 AD is a bloody thrill-ride through biblical Jerusalem that pits Jesus Christ against vampire assassins. What's not to like? 33 AD is a kick-ass, violent and highly-imaginative tale that you should be downloading to your Kindle *right now*."
> *Lee Goldberg*, author of MY GUN HAS BULLETS, The JURY series, and the MONK series.
> 
> "This story is an action-packed thriller, filled with mystery, intrigue, betrayal and murder. The attention to detail and careful plotting are masterfully done. You'd never guess this was David McAfee's first novel."
> *Jess Haines*, author of Hunted by the Others
> 
> "...a fun, bloody addition to vampire lore...these vampires are brutish, bloody, murderous monsters. Look for sex and sparkles elsewhere."
> *David Dalglish*, author of the Half-Orc series and A Dance of Cloaks


Those reviews are so good, David, that I think you might want to quit your day job.


----------



## David McAfee

I might just do that, Cindy.


----------



## David McAfee

New special anniversary price. Only 99 cents throughout the month of March! Enjoy!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

David McAfee said:


> New special anniversary price. Only 99 cents throughout the month of March! Enjoy!


Congratulations on a year, David.


----------



## Cindy416

Congratulations, David! I didn't buy mine until April 20, so I guess I missed out on it when you first published it. I'm certainly glad that I found out about it. I never miss an opportunity to tell people about the book. Hope you continue to see lots of copies!


----------



## David McAfee

Cindy416 said:


> Congratulations, David! I didn't buy mine until April 20, so I guess I missed out on it when you first published it. I'm certainly glad that I found out about it. I never miss an opportunity to tell people about the book. Hope you continue to see lots of copies!


Thanks, Cindy. And just so you know, I am very close to being finished with the first draft of Londinium. 



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Congratulations on a year, David.


Thanks, Gert.


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> Thanks, Cindy. And just so you know, I am very close to being finished with the first draft of Londinium.
> 
> Thanks, Gert.


That's exciting! I'm amazed that you've been able to make that much headway on it since the arrival of your beautiful baby.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey you out there......
If you have not yet read this book - take the opportunity now.
It is more than worth 99cents, even if you don't like the genre.
And no matter what you think the genre is, I bet you will be pleasantly surprised.

Those with strong Christian backgrounds I think will find that you faith will not be challenged with this book.
Just sayin......


----------



## Guest

Congrats on a year out in the world!

I'll say that I read this book recently and had a very enjoyable time with it. It's strong and well-put-together. Definitely one I would recommend.


----------



## David McAfee

Cindy416 said:


> That's exciting! I'm amazed that you've been able to make that much headway on it since the arrival of your beautiful baby.


I wanted to have it done by now....



geoffthomas said:


> Hey you out there......
> If you have not yet read this book - take the opportunity now.
> It is more than worth 99cents, even if you don't like the genre.
> And no matter what you think the genre is, I bet you will be pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Those with strong Christian backgrounds I think will find that you faith will not be challenged with this book.
> Just sayin......


 Thank you, sir.



foreverjuly said:


> Congrats on a year out in the world!
> 
> I'll say that I read this book recently and had a very enjoyable time with it. It's strong and well-put-together. Definitely one I would recommend.


Thanks, man.


----------



## David McAfee

*The Anniversary sale ends tonight at midnight ET. This is your last chance to grab 33 A.D. for only 99 cents! This has been an incredible month, which ends an incredible year. Thank you all so much! *


----------



## dancingwoman

I purchased this book in September...it was the first book I bought for my new Kindle 3...It was my kind of Vampire book...thanks for the good read...


----------



## Cindy416

dancingwoman said:


> I purchased this book in September...it was the first book I bought for my new Kindle 3...It was my kind of Vampire book...thanks for the good read...


It's not one of the first books that I read on my Kindle, but it's been one of my favorites. David's working on the sequel to it now, and I can't wait to read it! (He has another vampire book entitled _Saying Good-by to the Sun._ Have you read it? It's very good, too, although I have to say that _33 A.D._ is my favorite, probably because of its very original premise and the excellent writing style that David has.


----------



## dancingwoman

Cindy416 said:


> It's not one of the first books that I read on my Kindle, but it's been one of my favorites. David's working on the sequel to it now, and I can't wait to read it! (He has another vampire book entitled _Saying Good-by to the Sun._ Have you read it? It's very good, too, although I have to say that _33 A.D._ is my favorite, probably because of its very original premise and the excellent writing style that David has.


No I haven't read SAYING GOODBYE TO THE SUN.. I'll have to purchase it..I just loved the premise too to 33AD..being brought up as Catholic and going to Catholic school..I was truly entertained by symmetry in the book. I'm looking forward to the next book...thanks


----------



## Cindy416

dancingwoman said:


> No I haven't read SAYING GOODBYE TO THE SUN.. I'll have to purchase it..I just loved the premise too to 33AD..being brought up as Catholic and going to Catholic school..I was truly entertained by symmetry in the book. I'm looking forward to the next book...thanks


When I first read about the book, I was not sure how it would fit with respect to my Christian beliefs. David handled it artfully and respectfully, and I wasn't the least bit hesitant to read the book after having read the sample.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yes David is quite talented.
Even though he does "hang out" with the "other" David (snicker).

Just sayin.....


----------



## Cindy416

geoffthomas said:


> Yes David is quite talented.
> Even though he does "hang out" with the "other" David (snicker).
> 
> Just sayin.....


That he does. Do you suppose he's really the other "Half-Orc?" Could be, you know.


----------



## geoffthomas

Perhaps.
I have always wondered how you get a half of an orc?
Split one down the middle?

Just sayin.....


----------



## Cindy416

geoffthomas said:


> Perhaps.
> I have always wondered how you get a half of an orc?
> Split one down the middle?
> 
> Just sayin.....


I've been wondering that, too, and your comment made me wonder if now we have the answer. Rumor has it that David and David were fraternal twins separated at birth. (Who cares that they're different ages and grew up in different places.)


----------



## geoffthomas

I agree.
And isn't that what is know as taking literary (poetic) license?


----------



## Cindy416

geoffthomas said:


> I agree.
> And isn't that what is know as taking literary (poetic) license?


Sure is, Geoff.


----------



## David McAfee

dancingwoman said:


> I purchased this book in September...it was the first book I bought for my new Kindle 3...It was my kind of Vampire book...thanks for the good read...


Thank you so much.  I hope you enjoy _Saying Goodbye to the Sun. _



Cindy416 said:


> I've been wondering that, too, and your comment made me wonder if now we have the answer. Rumor has it that David and David were fraternal twins separated at birth. (Who cares that they're different ages and grew up in different places.)


Oh, my....that's a rumor? I thought the current rumor was David Dalglish and I were both the secret love children of Kermit the Frog and Brooke Shields. This twins thing sounds a lot cooler, though. Can one of us have amnesia in the next version?

Maury Povich, here I come!


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> Thank you so much.  I hope you enjoy _Saying Goodbye to the Sun. _
> 
> Oh, my....that's a rumor? I thought the current rumor was David Dalglish and I were both the secret love children of Kermit the Frog and Brooke Shields. This twins thing sounds a lot cooler, though. Can one of us have amnesia in the next version?
> 
> Maury Povich, here I come!


I thought I saw you on Maury Povich last year. Must have been Daglish. Hmmm.


----------



## David McAfee

Cindy416 said:


> I thought I saw you on Maury Povich last year. Must have been Daglish. Hmmm.


Well, apparently we are twins.


----------



## David McAfee

Finally finished the rough draft to _61 A.D._ last night. For those of you who have been waiting for the sequel to _33 A.D._, it's coming. June 2011.


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> Finally finished the rough draft to _61 A.D._ last night. For those of you who have been waiting for the sequel to _33 A.D._, it's coming. June 2011.


That's great, David! Can't wait to read it.


----------



## David McAfee

Cindy416 said:


> That's great, David! Can't wait to read it.


Gonna have five books out in June, Cindy. Hope you're clearing your calendar.


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> Gonna have five books out in June, Cindy. Hope you're clearing your calendar.


Yikes! I'd better put my life on hold for awhile. (I have to admit that your vampires are my monsters of choice. The zombies remind me of my brother.  ) He actually is living in your city, so watch out.


----------



## David McAfee

Cindy416 said:


> Yikes! I'd better put my life on hold for awhile. (I have to admit that your vampires are my monsters of choice. The zombies remind me of my brother.  ) He actually is living in your city, so watch out.


So if I see anyone shuffling around, dripping bits of flesh onto the sidewalk, I should introduce myself and ask him how his sister is doing, right?


----------



## telracs

need a beta reader?


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> So if I see anyone shuffling around, dripping bits of flesh onto the sidewalk, I should introduce myself and ask him how his sister is doing, right?


You can try it. His name is Roger.


----------



## David McAfee

scarlet said:


> need a beta reader?


Sure will. Gonna need several, in fact. But it's not ready for betas yet.


----------



## David McAfee

Cindy416 said:


> You can try it. His name is Roger.


If he tries to eat my brain, I'm gonna blame you, Cindy.


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> If he tries to eat my brain, I'm gonna blame you, Cindy.


It won't do you any good to blame me. I've spent my whole life trying to eat mine! (Said SOMEWHAT in jest.)
Suffice it to say, he's always been rather mean/ornery/antagonistic to me.


----------



## David McAfee

Cindy416 said:


> It won't do you any good to blame me. I've spent my whole life trying to eat mine! (Said SOMEWHAT in jest.)
> Suffice it to say, he's always been rather mean/ornery/antagonistic to me.


You've spent your whole life trying to eat your brain? I'm confused...


----------



## David McAfee

Coming up on 10,000 copies sold. I might have to do a giveaway soon.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey David it is now time for the second 10,000 sales.
A good book deserves to be found and read.

Just sayin......


----------



## David McAfee

geoffthomas said:


> Hey David it is now time for the second 10,000 sales.
> A good book deserves to be found and read.
> 
> Just sayin......


Thanks, Geoff.


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> You've spent your whole life trying to eat your brain? I'm confused...


I just read my post and then your reply, David. I have no idea what I was trying to say, but obviously, auto-correct replaced whatever I was trying to type with "eat." I was probably saying that I've spent my whole life trying to get used to him (or something similar). Anyway, sorry for missing your confusion. Roger's not living in your city any longer, so you can rest a bit more easily.


----------



## David McAfee

Cindy416 said:


> I just read my post and then your reply, David. I have no idea what I was trying to say, but obviously, auto-correct replaced whatever I was trying to type with "eat." I was probably saying that I've spent my whole life trying to get used to him (or something similar). Anyway, sorry for missing your confusion. Roger's not living in your city any longer, so you can rest a bit more easily.


Oh, good. So he's not gonna try and eat my brain?


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> Oh, good. So he's not gonna try and eat my brain?


You're right. You're completely safe. He's moved on to a national refuge system in Indiana.


----------



## David McAfee

Should I feel pity for the people of Indiana?


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> Should I feel pity for the people of Indiana?


That sounds like a good idea. He moves around a lot, though, since he often does contract work for the govt. (not the "hit" variety) so the people there might not get a chance to really know him. (In all honesty, he's brilliant and would be diagnosed with ADHD if he were evaluated. He's just weird.)


----------



## David McAfee

Cindy416 said:


> (In all honesty, he's brilliant and would be diagnosed with ADHD if he were evaluated. He's just weird.)


I've had people say the same about me. The ADHD part, anyway.


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> I've had people say the same about me. The ADHD part, anyway.


Could have worse things said about you!


----------



## David McAfee

Cindy416 said:


> Could have worse things said about you!


Had that, too.


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> Had that, too.


Surely not.  Not from me, of course, since I'd be president of your fan club if the yearly dues weren't so expensive.


----------



## David McAfee

Cindy416 said:


> Surely not.  Not from me, of course, since I'd be president of your fan club if the yearly dues weren't so expensive.


Heh. I forgot all about that. What did I say the dues were?


----------



## David McAfee

Just a quick heads up for everyone who has been patiently waiting. The sequel to 33 AD is almost ready. Two weeks, folks. Tops.

I now return you to your regularly scheduled browsing.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thanks for the update, David.
Looking forward to the new one.


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> Just a quick heads up for everyone who has been patiently waiting. The sequel to 33 AD is almost ready. Two weeks, folks. Tops.
> 
> I now return you to your regularly scheduled browsing.


Woohooo! I've been fighting the urge to ask you point-blank when 61 AD would be ready. Can't wait to find out that it's available!


----------



## David McAfee

Cindy416 said:


> Woohooo! I've been fighting the urge to ask you point-blank when 61 AD would be ready. Can't wait to find out that it's available!


Yeah, sorry for the delay. I blame the baby.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

A likely excuse!


----------



## David McAfee

Ann in Arlington said:


> A likely excuse!


Heh. Ya caught me. I've really been working on a secret underground railroad to smuggle Guatemalan cantelopes into the US. Shhh, don't tell anyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

I LIKE cantaloupes.


----------



## PatrickWalts

David McAfee said:


> Thanks.  Much appreciated.
> 
> That scene in 'Salem's Lot was great. How about the one where the guy was digging the grave? Gave me shivers. No one does it like King!


Exactly. People can hate on Stephen King all they want, but there's a reason he's so legendary.


----------



## Cindy416

PatrickWalts said:


> Exactly. People can hate on Stephen King all they want, but there's a reason he's so legendary.


'Salem's Lot is one of my all-time favorite books because of scenes like those. Love it!!

David, as for the Cole being blamed for the writing slowdown........best excuse ever (and the cutest)! Can't wait to see that 61 A.D. is available, though!


----------



## daveconifer

McAfee, congrats on your upcoming release (of your next blockbuster).  No more "Londoninoninomuim" title?

I always thought you should stick with the "AD" title theme but I thought you were set on not doing it...


----------



## Cindy416

daveconifer said:


> McAfee, congrats on your upcoming release (of your next blockbuster). No more "Londoninoninomuim" title?
> 
> I always thought you should stick with the "AD" title theme but I thought you were set on not doing it...


I agree, Dave. Keeping AD in the title identifies the novel as a sequel. Of course, fans of "33 A.D." would find the book anyway, I think. (I THINK David referred to the new book with the new title. Hope I didn't misspeak. I have a feeling that David would have corrected me.)


----------



## David McAfee

Dalglish, Fitch, Arenson, Letts, Crane and Duperre pretty much talked me out of the Londinium title. They figured that keeping the "A.D." theme would help identify the series. I (eventually) agreed with them and decided to keep that trend.

61 A.D. is set in first century Brittania during the Roman occupation. The story takes place over the course of a handful of days leading up to the Iceni Queen (Boudica) and her Trinovante allies attacking the young city of Londinium. Unlike 33 A.D., there is no religious aspect to the story, but favorite characters like Taras and Theron, and even Ramah, are there for people to read about. There is even a new character that is really an old character, but I might have given too much away. 

Also, just this morning 33 A.D. received a 4.5 star review from Red Adept Reviews. Check it out here: http://redadeptreviews.com/33-a-d-by-david-mcafee/#more-6015


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> Dalglish, Fitch, Arenson, Letts, Crane and Duperre pretty much talked me out of the Londinium title. They figured that keeping the "A.D." theme would help identify the series. I (eventually) agreed with them and decided to keep that trend.
> 
> 61 A.D. is set in first century Brittania during the Roman occupation. The story takes place over the course of a handful of days leading up to the Iceni Queen (Boudica) and her Trinovante allies attacking the young city of Londinium. Unlike 33 A.D., there is no religious aspect to the story, but favorite characters like Taras and Theron, and even Ramah, are there for people to read about. There is even a new character that is really an old character, but I might have given too much away.
> 
> Also, just this morning 33 A.D. received a 4.5 star review from Red Adept Reviews. Check it out here: http://redadeptreviews.com/33-a-d-by-david-mcafee/#more-6015


Good review, David! Think I may read 33 A.D. again since it's much anticipated sequel will be put soon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I was sort of hoping for more of the intersection with religious figures as that's what I liked best.  But I'll certainly give the new one a shot. . . . .


----------



## Cindy416

Ann in Arlington said:


> I was sort of hoping for more of the intersection with religious figures as that's what I liked best. But I'll certainly give the new one a shot. . . . .


Same here, Ann. That said, I like David's writing style, and am sure I'll enjoy this much anticipated book.


----------



## David McAfee

Ann in Arlington said:


> I was sort of hoping for more of the intersection with religious figures as that's what I liked best. But I'll certainly give the new one a shot. . . . .


More of that on the way. Actually, the next Theron book (after 61 A.D.) will have interaction with another historical religious figure. Ain't sayin' who yet, though.


----------



## geoffthomas

See, there is a wonderful opportunity to give us stories about all of history.
With a built-in readership/fan base.
'cause we are out here waiting.

Great work David, keep it up - please.

Just sayin....


----------



## dancingwoman

David McAfee said:


> More of that on the way. Actually, the next Theron book (after 61 A.D.) will have interaction with another historical religious figure. Ain't sayin' who yet, though.


That makes me happy...That's what I loved about 33 A.D., the whole religious thing..glad to hear that you will continue with that...Anxiously waiting 61 A.D.


----------



## Heather J.

All I can say is ..."Wow David!!  you have been busy!"  I came online tonight and did a search to see how the two Davids were doing in progressing with thier sequels.  Both of you guys astonded me!!!  

I will need to start saving up my money to get caught up on your books along with the Half-Orcs.  I am looking forward to it!

Heather


----------



## David McAfee

Hello, folks. I just wanted to let everyone know that 33 A.D. is now FREE on Smashwords. It won't be free forever, I can promise you that. So if you ever wanted to grab it, now would be a great time.

I expect the free price will hit the Nook and iBookstore in a week or so, but I can't promise it will ever be free on Amazon, since that's up to them.

And in case anyone is wondering, I am doing this to celebrate the release of 33 A.D.'s sequel, 61 A.D., which officially released today.

Enjoy!


----------



## geoffthomas

We (fans) are excited that the new book is available.
Those of you who have not started with David's series - do go get the first one while it is free and get started now.

Just sayin.....


----------



## David McAfee

geoffthomas said:


> We (fans) are excited that the new book is available.
> Those of you who have not started with David's series - do go get the first one while it is free and get started now.
> 
> Just sayin.....


 Thanks, Geoff!


----------



## geoffthomas

Your welcome David.
I just feel that those of us who enjoy the works of the great authors who come to KB and share with us their thoughts and their works aught to publicly say we like it.
If we don't encourage you, you might stop.
And then were would we be.
So consider yourself encouraged and keep writing enjoyable books for us to read.

Just sayin......


----------



## Cindy416

geoffthomas said:


> Your welcome David.
> I just feel that those of us who enjoy the works of the great authors who come to KB and share with us their thoughts and their works aught to publicly say we like it.
> If we don't encourage you, you might stop.
> And then were would we be.
> So consider yourself encouraged and keep writing enjoyable books for us to read.
> 
> Just sayin......


Couldn't have said it better myself, Geoff! As for David, I've been a fan of his for well over a year now. For quite awhile, I sung his praises frequently (to anyone who would listen). I then began to fear that I might come across as a stalker (just kidding....sort of), so I have backed off and let others do the talking. After awhile, there wasn't much more that I could say that I hadn't said many times. I am really happy to see that he's offering "33 A.D." free for awhile. It remains one of the most interesting takes on the vampire mystique that I've had the pleasure of reading. And to think that he's "one of us!" Love it!! (On top of it all, he is now
the proud dad of an adorable baby boy who probably has him wrapped around his little finger.). 

Geoff, I'm glad to hear that you, too, are a fan of David's, as well as other KB indie authors.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Can't wait to read the sequel.


----------



## Saffina Desforges

Grabbed a copy whilst it was free! Looks fab! Good luck!


----------



## David McAfee

geoffthomas said:


> Your welcome David.
> I just feel that those of us who enjoy the works of the great authors who come to KB and share with us their thoughts and their works aught to publicly say we like it.
> If we don't encourage you, you might stop.
> And then were would we be.
> So consider yourself encouraged and keep writing enjoyable books for us to read.
> 
> Just sayin......





Cindy416 said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself, Geoff! As for David, I've been a fan of his for well over a year now. For quite awhile, I sung his praises frequently (to anyone who would listen). I then began to fear that I might come across as a stalker (just kidding....sort of), so I have backed off and let others do the talking. After awhile, there wasn't much more that I could say that I hadn't said many times. I am really happy to see that he's offering "33 A.D." free for awhile. It remains one of the most interesting takes on the vampire mystique that I've had the pleasure of reading. And to think that he's "one of us!" Love it!! (On top of it all, he is now
> the proud dad of an adorable baby boy who probably has him wrapped around his little finger.).
> 
> Geoff, I'm glad to hear that you, too, are a fan of David's, as well as other KB indie authors.


Thank you so much, guys. I hope the sequel lives up to your praise. Always makes me nervous releasing a new book. 



Saffina Desforges said:


> Grabbed a copy whilst it was free! Looks fab! Good luck!


Sweet! I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## David McAfee

Hey folks, just thought I'd let you all know that 33 A.D. went free on Amazon Kindle this morning. 

I am not going to leave it free for long, so if you ever wanted to check it out, now is the best time.

Enjoy!


----------



## KindleChickie

I picked up 61 AD and a short called After Teras and Theron.  Which should I read first?  Does it matter?


----------



## geoffthomas

I would suggest reading 33AD then the shorts, then 61AD.
Hopefully David will respond with better guidance.
This is just my poor memory.
All can be read stand-alone.
But 33AD will make you familiar with the characters and the backstory.


----------



## KindleChickie

I read 33 AD a while back.


----------



## David McAfee

Read AFTER first, then 61 A.D. And thanks for picking them up.


----------



## joshtremino

That is a cool premise.


----------



## David McAfee

joshtremino said:


> That is a cool premise.


Thanks.  If you decide to give it a look, I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## David McAfee

Just a quick note to say that 33 A.D. has sold its 11,000th Kindle copy!  Thanks, everyone. I hope you all enjoyed reading it as much as I enjoyed writing it.


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> Just a quick note to say that 33 A.D. has sold its 11,000th Kindle copy!  Thanks, everyone. I hope you all enjoyed reading it as much as I enjoyed writing it.


Congratulations, David! Way to go on the B&N review, as well. I feel the same way about this book. It's one that I encourage all of my friends who have Kindles to read. (I now read _33 A.D._ in October, along with _'Salem's Lot._ (I'm not a big Halloween fan, per se, but those two books usher in the holiday very well.)


----------



## David McAfee

Cindy416 said:


> Congratulations, David! Way to go on the B&N review, as well. I feel the same way about this book. It's one that I encourage all of my friends who have Kindles to read. (I now read _33 A.D._ in October, along with _'Salem's Lot._ (I'm not a big Halloween fan, per se, but those two books usher in the holiday very well.)


 Thanks, Cindy. I hope many others feel the same way you do about my books.


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> Thanks, Cindy. I hope many others feel the same way you do about my books.


You're welcome, David. It appears that they do, given your sales figures and the reviews that you get. I have to admit that your vampires are my personal favorites. Zombies make me smell mold and mildew.......(I have a vivid scent-filled imagination.)


----------



## geoffthomas

I am finishing 61ad now and must agree with Cindy.
Now I admit that I find it hard not to agree with my friend Cindy, but David's books are indeed terrific.

Just sayin......


----------



## David McAfee

Thanks Geoff and Cindy. 

Vivid imaginations are a good thing.


----------



## David McAfee

Just a heads up for anyone who is interested. Kobo screwed up and made this book available for free on their website. Amazon responded by making it free on Kindle, as well. I have been in touch with both, and this should be straightened up soon. If you want to get it for free, do it fast, because it won't last long.


----------



## Steverino

Thank you for the tip about Kobo and 33 AD!  What a great "high concept" premise.  I'm looking forward to reading it.


----------



## geoffthomas

bumping this in the hope that some of you that have not yet read this terrific book will go get it while it is free. 
Get it and read it.


----------



## Cindy416

geoffthomas said:


> bumping this in the hope that some of you that have not yet read this terrific book will go get it while it is free.
> Get it and read it.


Good idea, Geoff. I think this book is one of the most original books of its kind, and it has won a place near the top of my list of books to read again (and to tell others about).


----------



## David McAfee

Cindy416 said:


> Good idea, Geoff. I think this book is one of the most original books of its kind, and it has won a place near the top of my list of books to read again (and to tell others about).





geoffthomas said:


> bumping this in the hope that some of you that have not yet read this terrific book will go get it while it is free.
> Get it and read it.


Just noticed this.  It's not free anymore. Still cheap, though.


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> Just noticed this.  It's not free anymore. Still cheap, though.


I'm glad it's not free any longer, David. You deserve to be paid for it. Just sayin' (as my friend Geoff says).


----------



## geoffthomas

And David......it is NOT cheap.
It is Inexpensive!

Just .......


----------



## Cindy416

geoffthomas said:


> And David......it is NOT cheap.
> It is Inexpensive!
> 
> Just .......


----------



## David McAfee

Heh. Thanks Geoff and Cindy.


----------



## David McAfee

Uh-oh...some good news about 33 A.D. might just be peeking over the horizon... keeping my lips zipped for now, but keep an eye on this space.


----------



## Griffin Hayes

Hi David,

Glad to see this got bumped. Great book. Do yourselves a favor and pick this up!

G.H.


----------



## David McAfee

Yep. Free McAfee Books for life.

*To the mods:* I apologize if I am posting this in the wrong place. Please feel free to move it where it is supposed to go.

*To everyone else: * I am holding my biggest contest ever. You could win the fabulous and valuable prize of Free McAfee For Life. (Now, when I said this was a "valuable" prize, you _did_ know I was joking, right? I mean, who really wants free McAfee books for life?)

Anyway, for the one or two people who have the required poor taste in books and think this might be a prize worth winning, the details are on my blog. Here is the link:

http://mcafeeland.wordpress.com/2012/03/22/my-biggest-contest-ever/

Good luck, folks!


----------



## telracs

gee, and i was afraid this was a thread stating that you'd been arrested and sentenced to life and we needed to free you....


----------



## David McAfee

scarlet said:


> gee, and i was afraid this was a thread stating that you'd been arrested and sentenced to life and we needed to free you....


It could still happen, you know. I'm quite the ne'er-do-well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I thought perhaps we won you and you became a permanent house guest....I'll check with Ann.  This should probably be attached to one of your threads...

Betsy


----------



## telracs

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I thought perhaps we won you and you became a permanent house guest....
> 
> Betsy


if we win him, can we send him to someone else?


----------



## BTackitt

WOOT I knew the answer immediately! Though I can't wait to see how you tie in to THAT!


----------



## David McAfee

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This should probably be attached to one of your threads...
> Betsy


Yeah, I really wasn't sure where to put it.  Sorry.


----------



## David McAfee

scarlet said:


> if we win him, can we send him to someone else?


Only if that someone else is Megan Fox or Kaley Cuoco. Or Jessica Biel...


----------



## telracs

David McAfee said:


> Only if that someone else is Megan Fox or Kaley Cuoco. Or Jessica Biel...


why would i want to punish them?


----------



## David McAfee

scarlet said:


> why would i want to punish them?


Don't worry. I'd do all the punishing. Hyuk!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Merged at the request of the OP. . . .David. . .feel free to adjust the title of the first post if you wish.


(Trying to decide if I want to switch to McAfee from Norton. . . .oh. . .wait. . .that's not what you mean? . . . . .never mind.  )


----------



## Jeff

This popped up as a New Reply to my previous posts, but I have no idea what it means. I'm pretty sure that I didn't sign up for any free McAfees.


----------



## David McAfee

Ann in Arlington said:


> Merged at the request of the OP. . . .David. . .feel free to adjust the title of the first post if you wish.
> 
> (Trying to decide if I want to switch to McAfee from Norton. . . .oh. . .wait. . .that's not what you mean? . . . . .never mind.  )


Thanks, Anne. And McAfee is way better than Norton. Just because it's McAfee.


----------



## David McAfee

I put 33 A.D. on sale at the beginning of the month as part of a promo. Amazon still has not fixed it, so it's been available all month long for 99 cents. I have emailed them about the problem, so it will probably be fixed soon. In the meantime, this is your chance to get 33 A.D. for 99 cents. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> I put 33 A.D. on sale at the beginning of the month as part of a promo. Amazon still has not fixed it, so it's been available all month long for 99 cents. I have emailed them about the problem, so it will probably be fixed soon. In the meantime, this is your chance to get 33 A.D. for 99 cents.
> 
> Enjoy!


For anyone who likes the genre and hasn't read David's books, I recommend them wholeheartedly. At $0.99, this one's a steal!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Even if you don't particularly like the genre, this book is pretty good.


----------



## Cindy416

Ann in Arlington said:


> Even if you don't particularly like the genre, this book is pretty good.


True, Ann.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey just buy it because Cindy, Ann and I recommend it!


----------



## Cindy416

geoffthomas said:


> Hey just buy it because Cindy, Ann and I recommend it!


That's a great reason, Geoff! You'd think David would advertise the books using our opinions as reason enough to buy them.


----------



## Dracula

I love this sort of thing!  And your covers are amazing.  I think I'll start with 33 AD, especially since I was so disappointed by the last crazy religious theme-infused story I read, Unholy Night.  I'm hoping 33 AD will be everything Unholy Night wasn't.  From the looks of things, it probably will.


----------



## Craig Halloran

Congrats on your success. Excellent book covers, BTW.


----------



## Craig Halloran

jonfmerz said:


> Tim? Just Google his name and a bunch of his stuff will pop up. He's been around for ages. But he did David Schow's newest with St. Martin's I think - it had a nice noir flavor to it.


I know this is old, but I enjoy looking at all of these cover and seeing who did them. Great job.


----------



## David McAfee

Ann in Arlington said:


> Even if you don't particularly like the genre, this book is pretty good.


Aww, thanks, Ann. 

I missed a bit of conversation here, it seems.

Thank you Dracula and Craig, I hope you enjoy(ed) the book.

And thank you to Cindy and Geoff for the constant support.


----------



## Cindy416

David McAfee said:


> Aww, thanks, Ann.
> 
> I missed a bit of conversation here, it seems.
> 
> Thank you Dracula and Craig, I hope you enjoy(ed) the book.
> 
> And thank you to Cindy and Geoff for the constant support.


Had I not seen you on FB recently, I would have wondered if you were ok. It took you FOREVER  to see these last few comments. (Cole isn't keeping you busy at all, is he?)


----------



## David McAfee

Cindy416 said:


> Had I not seen you on FB recently, I would have wondered if you were ok. It took you FOREVER  to see these last few comments. (Cole isn't keeping you busy at all, is he?)


Heh. Yeah, it's hard to keep up with all the social media while running after a 1 1/2 year old. I have to limit my online socializing to whatever I can do on my phone, and I _hate_ typing on my phone. I've pretty much given up on Twitter, and only rarely reply to posts on Facebook during the day. Email? Fuhgeddabowdit.

About the only time I have to blog, facebook, or wander the halls of KB is in the morning before Cole wakes up and during his afternoon nap. Since that is also the only time I have for work, it doesn't lead to many promotional or social opportunities.

That's life as a stay at home dad, I suppose.


----------



## David McAfee

So it's been a while since I revisited this entry, but I wanted to share some exciting news!

Hollywood has come calling! 

Details can be found by clicking the link below.

http://mcafeeland.wordpress.com/2013/12/19/okay-here-is-the-big-news/

Thanks!


----------



## VickiT

Wahoo! David, that is just the BEST news. I am so excited for you. Congratulations!  

Wishing you a wonderful Christmas and a thrilling 2014.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Cindy416

VickiT said:


> Wahoo! David, that is just the BEST news. I am so excited for you. Congratulations!
> 
> Wishing you a wonderful Christmas and a thrilling 2014.
> 
> Cheers
> Vicki


Isn't the news great?? I'm really happy for you, David!


----------



## geoffthomas

I could not ask for a better Vampire in the Holy Land series to be pursued by movie people.  David you have worked hard for this.  Congrats. Hoping it goes all the way.


----------



## David McAfee

Thanks, guys.  We're pretty excited about the whole thing.


----------



## David McAfee

Well, no movie. 

Yet.

Details here: https://mcafeeland.wordpress.com/2015/06/10/i-am-suppoased-to-be-writing-but/


----------

